# "The Truth About Detailing" Meet (Sat, Feb 27th, 2010)



## Auto Finesse

Its that time again where we are opening our doors at Auto Finesse once again in conjunction with 
Dodo Juice to give you guys a kick start to the 2010 detailing season, and send you armed you with 
more knowledge and advanced techniques than before.

Whats going on:

The focus of this day will be paint work detailing, consisting of: machine polishing, wet sanding, paint repair, chip repair, how to work with paint film, the use and advantages of pre cleansers. Advanced talks on polishes, waxes, and sealants (inc new covalent systems) from the guys who make them.....

What Companies Are Attending :

This list will grow but to kick things off we have the closest companies to us at Auto Finesse coming down to share there knowledge and passion for shiny cars:

Dodo Juice (Demos, exclusives, training)
Zaino UK (Technical, product demos)
Serious Perfomance (Sales)
Auto Smart (Sales)
Gtechniq (Technical, product demos,)
Elite Car Care (Demos, Zaino Sales) 

Whats the cost?:

Price, to you guys £0.00 thats right its free :tumbleweed: but that dont mean put your name down if you cant make it or might if nothing else is going on, we are committed and giving up our time so please dont take a space unless your committed too.

Location:

Address:
Unit 1 
Dowsetts Farm
Dowsetts lane
Colliers end NR Ware
Hertfordshire
SG11 1EF

What level is it aimed at:

We try to structure our meets so that every one from the newest of newbis too the long in the tooth pro detailer will pick something up and have an enjoyable day, but this meet will go in to some pretty advanced stuff (not done before )

Our meets and training days have always been pretty popular and due to the nature of this meet being a hands on event, where you will get a chance to get stuck in and prctise these procedures with help and guidance from Pro detailers, we have to limit the number of people we have attend to 40 spaces, and you will be randomly selected on Sat 16th of Jan, all you have to do is put your name down and then if selected confirm it, dont confirm with in 7days your space will go to the next man and so on.

This is likely to be the only meet/training day we can do next year due to all we have going on in 2010 (hence setting this date aside early)

AGENDA

8.30am-10am Trader set up

10am Official start to the day

10.15-10.30am Welcome and Intros by Dom (Dodo Juice) and James B (Auto 
Finesse)

10.30am-11.15am The Truth About. Compounds

James B and Dom show how machine polishing compounds can give 'false' 
finishes that sometimes fool even the pros!

11.15am-12.00am The Truth About. Wool and Rotaries

James B and Dom discuss the 'dangers' of rotary polishers and wool pads and 
let newbies have a play.

12.00am-1.00pm The Truth About. G|Techniq

Rob from G|Techniq explains what makes his products different from other 
sealants and waxes, and a little about G|Techniq the company. Demos and Q&A 
included.

1.00pm-2.00pm Lunch - Dominos pizza, provided by Dodo Juice. slices are 
1 GBP each and money raised goes to charity

2.00pm-2.45pm The Truth About. Carnauba and Home Made Waxes

Dom from Dodo Juice melts some carnauba and makes some home made car wax - 
can it be as good as the manufactured stuff?

2.45pm-3.45pm The Truth About. Zaino

Johnny from Zaino Europe explains why Zaino has become one of the best 
regarded sealant car care systems in the world, what he does, and a bit more 
about the mysterious Sal and Tony. Demos and Q&A included.

3.45pm-4.00pm The Truth About. Car Shampoos

Dodo Dom talks about the myths, misconceptions and realities of Car Shampoos

4.00pm-4.45pm The Truth About. Detailing with Household Products

Ever wondered if you can use Johnson's Baby Bath for Car Shampoo? Compound 
with sun cream? Use boot polish as an LSP? Dom from Dodo Juice tries the 
latest sport - Extreme Detailing.

4.45pm-5.00pm Charity Raffle draw. Win prized donated by traders. Plus 
thanks and goodbyes!

5.30pm Official end to the day

5.30pm-6.30pm Trade stand break down

Some pics from other Meets we have held:








































































































































































































































































































































































































































Threads from other meets and training days:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=56918

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60274

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65099

There are loads of others if you want more (search dodo training days:thumb

This is likely to be the only meet/training day we can do next year due to all we have going on in 2010 (hence setting this date aside early)

So Thats Sat Feb 27th 2010, @ Auto Finesse, Hertfordshire 10am 

We look forward to seeing some of the new and old faces of detailing world in attendance :thumb:

To put your name down just pick up the list where it left off in this thread ie:

1:
2:
3:

And add your name to it.

We look forward to seeing some of the new and old faces of detailing world in attendance :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Many thanks for offering this to our Members James, I am sure everyone will get a lot out of it :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981

Looks like these are very good days and i know there not easy to organise so mucho respecto James.

Gav


----------



## Prism Detailing

^^^Agreed^^^ and very good to have the support of the like of Dodo, Autosmart and more


----------



## g-man

this sounds very good, and not too far from me which is a bonus :thumb: 
sign me up - Graeme Geal and my colleague Rob Berg. Thanks.


----------



## NickP

I'll be there


----------



## Leodhasach

How far is this from Glasgow...?

Looks really good :speechles


----------



## -Kev-

Leodhasach said:


> How far is this from Glasgow...?
> 
> Looks really good :speechles


route planner?


----------



## Leodhasach

411 miles, 7 hours, maybe not then


----------



## SBerlyn

I'd like to put my name down for this, James 

S


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Can I come along James?

pm if you need too :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Planet Man

Good luck with the meet James:thumb: I would loved to have come but I will be away on holiday


----------



## billybob9351

i'd like to put my name down please


----------



## Auto Finesse

Guys im more than happy to talk about whats going on or how far it is from your front door in Glasgow, but just to make things a bit easier if your putting your name down can we start the "list" format (just saves me sifting through aload of posts and getting every ones names....

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg 
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351


----------



## ads2k

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg 
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351 
6. ads2k (If you still need my help then just ask mate :thumb


----------



## chunkytfg

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg 
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351 
6. ads2k (If you still need my help then just ask mate :thumb
7. Chunkytfg


----------



## Guest

If im driving by then I'd like to come. Not sure weather it's fair me putting my name down or not?


----------



## Dunkwho

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg 
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351 
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho


----------



## uberwax

Ill be there is still spaces available


----------



## Bigpikle

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg 
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351 
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle

somebody needs to help Adam get his car sorted for display


----------



## Dipesh

Looks awesome! I'll check the calender and putt name down tonight!


----------



## Cullers

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers


----------



## Envy Car Care

*yes please mate*

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)


----------



## NKS

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS


James's meets are always good! :thumb: Been to every one so far so will put my name down for this one as well - I need to stand away from the camera a bit I think, I'm in multiple photos :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Let me know if I can help in any way mate.

Robbie


----------



## ads2k

Bigpikle said:


> somebody needs to help Adam get his car sorted for display


Only if you promise to not bring any of that ONR rubbish near my car  :lol:


----------



## mistryn

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS
13. mistryn


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS


----------



## uberwax

lol i should read better doh

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS 
15. pomme


----------



## -tom-

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS 
15. pomme
16. tom_k


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

James, I don't suppose you fancy using my Clio as a demo car? I have a short, small key scratch, and have the P4U kit etc already - it just needs doing please


----------



## hairycat

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers 
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS 
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat


----------



## ads2k

RussZS said:


> James, I don't suppose you fancy using my Clio as a demo car? I have a short, small key scratch, and have the P4U kit etc already - it just needs doing please


Great I get to butcher a black car finally....... NO NO I mean very carefully sand an area of 2x2ft to really get a good key for the paint with 1500grit paper then when the wind and sand is blowing in the right direction (you get this outside @ James's) slap the paint on nice and thick adding a bit of orange peel into the process while hoping for the best, which will easily mend your small scratch  :lol:

This is going to be FUN FUN FUN... !!!

Only joking Russ, be good to finally meet you I think , and I haven't forgotten what we talked about earlier in the week :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat 
18. MAGIC


----------



## WHIZZER

If im not in the Alps i'll try and make this one


----------



## Johnnyopolis

WHIZZER said:


> If im not in the Alps i'll try and make this one


You international jetsetter you


----------



## VIPER

Johnnyopolis said:


> You international jetsetter you


Yep; worst "I'm a globetrotting playboy post ever"  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

The first 20 are guaranteed to be selected, as i know most of you and your good to your word at turning up, or at least letting us know when you cant :thumb:



RussZS said:


> James, I don't suppose you fancy using my Clio as a demo car? I have a short, small key scratch, and have the P4U kit etc already - it just needs doing please


Appreciate the offer Russ but we are not really looking for demo cars, just working on scrap panels, im sure we can send you away with the right info and procedures to do it your self tho :thumb::buffer:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Fair enough


----------



## Detail My Ride

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat 
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W


----------



## Auto Finesse

Except you dude i cant guarantee your space.



















































Only joking Gaz


----------



## -tom-

james would u like to use my skoda for headlight wet sanding andbring back the shine they need?


----------



## Frothey

james - my missus hasn't been keeping up with the housework - any chance you can come 'round and do a tornadour demo?










:lol:

Have a great meet, just wish I was a bit closer......


----------



## VIPER

In case I forget to say so, James, and to echo what Brazo said earlier; big thanks for organising and hosting this for the DW members :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## rob750

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W 
20. Rob750


----------



## Auto Finesse

tom_k said:


> james would u like to use my skoda for headlight wet sanding andbring back the shine they need?


as I said we are not after any demo cars but we will do our best to show you so you can go away an do it your self.



In The Detail said:


> james - my missus hasn't been keeping up with the housework - any chance you can come 'round and do a tornadour demo?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Have a great meet, just wish I was a bit closer......


I'm not comming round yours iv seen what you get up to with sausages lol


----------



## Bod42

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W 
20. Rob750 
21. Bod42


----------



## Typhoon

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W 
20. Rob750 
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon


----------



## sunilbass

`1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W 
20. Rob750 
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon 
23. Sunil


----------



## chris'svr6

`1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W 
20. Rob750 
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon 
23. Sunil 
24. Chris'svr6


----------



## Barker

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker


----------



## -Kev-

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker 
26. -Kev-.


----------



## Judas

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker 
26. -Kev-. 
27. Judas


----------



## spikeyken

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker 
26. -Kev-. 
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken


----------



## byrnes

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker 
26. -Kev-. 
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes


----------



## DaveDesign

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6 
25. Barker 
26. -Kev-. 
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes 
30. DaveDesign


----------



## Auto Finesse

We are getting there :thumb:



Brazo said:


> Many thanks for offering this to our Members James, I am sure everyone will get a lot out of it :thumb:





Viper said:


> In case I forget to say so, James, and to echo what Brazo said earlier; big thanks for organising and hosting this for the DW members :thumb: :thumb:


No Problem guys, i appreciate the support the DW team give when we do these things :thumb:

<< And i like the new Icons


----------



## egon

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign 
31. Egon


----------



## Guest

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon 
32. Bailes

Might aswell stick my name down


----------



## Ben_W

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon 
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W


----------



## Dodo Factory

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon 
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)


----------



## Select Detailing

James,

If there is space I would love to come along to this event, would like to bring a friend up with me.
Would be nice to meet some of the fellow detailers.

Gareth


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Put your names on the list them mate 



Bailes said:


> Might aswell stick my name down


Its not that kind of thread Bailes, your welcome to come but read the post, your name will only go down if will actually come. not a "if i can make it" kind of thing mate :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

As an update, we will also have some pretty cool demos along the lines of 'The Truth About Detailing Products'... you'll have to wait and see on the day, but there will be the odd surprise and revelation that should open a few eyes. Also, we will have any new prototype products we'll have been working on available for trial.


----------



## chunkytfg

Dodo Factory said:


> As an update, we will also have some pretty cool demos along the lines of 'The Truth About Detailing Products'... you'll have to wait and see on the day, but there will be the odd surprise and revelation that should open a few eyes. Also, we will have any new prototype products we'll have been working on available for trial.


revalation? You mean you are going to reveal that in fact you are just selling rebranded tesco's value Waxes!!!! *sharp intake of breath*

And that Zymol Royale is infact made from the ear wax of the zymol CEO himself
:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Dodo Factory said:


> As an update, we will also have some pretty cool demos along the lines of 'The Truth About Detailing Products'... you'll have to wait and see on the day, but there will be the odd surprise and revelation that should open a few eyes. Also, we will have any new prototype products we'll have been working on available for trial.


Yer i never really explained the title of the thread and meet very well did i  i was waiting for someone to ask but no one did :tumbleweed:


----------



## DanSN117

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117


----------



## Dodo Factory

chunkytfg said:


> revalation? You mean you are going to reveal that in fact you are just selling rebranded tesco's value Waxes!!!! *sharp intake of breath*
> 
> And that Zymol Royale is infact made from the ear wax of the zymol CEO himself
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Pwned!!!


----------



## RS 500

put me down please.. +1


----------



## -Kev-

RS 500 said:


> put me down please.. +1


add your name to the list..


----------



## Select Detailing

DanSN117 said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k
> 7. Chunkytfg
> 8. Dunkwho
> 9. Bigpikle
> 10. Cullers
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
> 12. NKS
> 13. mistryn
> 14. RussZS
> 15. pomme
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC
> 19. Gaz W
> 20. Rob750
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon
> 23. Sunil
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-.
> 27. Judas
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes
> 30. DaveDesign
> 31. Egon
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
> 35. DanSN117


36. Gareth Griffiths & Melvyn Lyndsay


----------



## RandomlySet

Bit of a drive down, but providing I have the day off, I'll come along

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-


----------



## Auto Finesse

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay


----------



## RS 500

james b said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k
> 7. Chunkytfg
> 8. Dunkwho
> 9. Bigpikle
> 10. Cullers
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
> 12. NKS
> 13. mistryn
> 14. RussZS
> 15. pomme
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC
> 19. Gaz W
> 20. Rob750
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon
> 23. Sunil
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-.
> 27. Judas
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes
> 30. DaveDesign
> 31. Egon
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
> 35. DanSN117
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay


39.RS 500
40.adam richardson


----------



## jus

hi james could you put me onto the reserve list please? (if there is one.....)
many thanks
j


----------



## -Kev-

jus said:


> hi james could you put me onto the reserve list please? (if there is one.....)
> many thanks
> j


add your name to the list thats already been started


----------



## jus

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus


----------



## Auto Finesse

No reserve list, just add your names, after a bit of thought we may allow a 50-60 attendance (we done 30 in the past and it felt a bit empty) as iv got a few more hands on deck now too i want as many to come as pos (there always good little social events any way, where you get to talk to other members and enthusiasts as well as pros MFRs. some people just want to come have a natter and one of our flame grilled BBQ burgers  grab some products (save a few quid on P&P and the little discounts the traders offer) but at the same time if 100+ turn out we would not have the space or equipment for every one to get a go.

Some of the stuff we have lined up is pretty cool too 

Besides we dont have the full 40 yet as some people on there are attending as traders or MFRs (like dom) and he dont know it yet but Robbie will be getting roped in to helping too so keep the names coming, if your on other forums where there are some detailing enthusiasts, post a link up, i can hook up group parking for you and your club if you want it (besides we have plenty of parking thats for sure LOL) it will be a good day.


----------



## *MAGIC*

james b said:


> and he dont know it yet but Robbie will be getting roped in to helping too


I do now  :thumb:


----------



## jus

sounds like its going to be awesome... cheers broski


----------



## davewhitt

jus said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k
> 7. Chunkytfg
> 8. Dunkwho
> 9. Bigpikle
> 10. Cullers
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
> 12. NKS
> 13. mistryn
> 14. RussZS
> 15. pomme
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC
> 19. Gaz W
> 20. Rob750
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon
> 23. Sunil
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-.
> 27. Judas
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes
> 30. DaveDesign
> 31. Egon
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
> 35. DanSN117
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay
> 39.RS 500
> 40.adam richardson
> 41.Jus


42.davewhitt


----------



## Auto Finesse

Not a dig at anyone, but can we stop quoting and copy paste the list then add your self too it, as when people quote then add thats how people get knocked off it. 

Thanks and keep them coming 

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Last time you came down was the first open day we did..... good to have you coming down dude.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

It was very good , i enjoy chillin and chatting and catching up. May see if someone wants to come with me.

Oh and thanks for laying it on , very kind of you.


----------



## Auto Finesse

No worries, i enjoy holding the days any way, we are planing on doing some pretty crazy stuff too


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

cor blimey may have to wash the car then if its gonna be a special day


----------



## -Kev-

vxrmarc said:


> cor blimey may have to wash the car then if its gonna be a special day


just chuck a bucket of water over it Marc, sorted


----------



## *MAGIC*

james b said:


> No worries, i enjoy holding the days any way, we are planing on doing some pretty crazy stuff too


I swear to god if you try slipping into a mankini again :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

HA HA HA HA No thats where you come in to the equation Robbie.


----------



## georgeandpeppa

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc 
44.georgeandpeppa


----------



## georgeandpeppa

put my name down, will be there 100% if spaces are still going.


----------



## gunners

georgeandpeppa said:


> : G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k
> 7. Chunkytfg
> 8. Dunkwho
> 9. Bigpikle
> 10. Cullers
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
> 12. NKS
> 13. mistryn
> 14. RussZS
> 15. pomme
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC
> 19. Gaz W
> 20. Rob750
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon
> 23. Sunil
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-.
> 27. Judas
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes
> 30. DaveDesign
> 31. Egon
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
> 35. DanSN117
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay
> 39.RS 500
> 40.adam richardson
> 41.Jus
> 42.davewhitt
> 43.Vxrmarc
> 44.georgeandpeppa


45.gunners


----------



## Yoghurtman

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
35. DanSN117 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths 
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc 
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman


----------



## GazzaC

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman 
47. king1gazza


----------



## PrestigeChris

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman 
47. king1gazza 
48. Prestigechris


----------



## Mixman

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman 
47. king1gazza 
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman


----------



## Auto Finesse

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman 
47. king1gazza 
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)


----------



## X18JAY

I would like to put my name down in this to on the recommendation of VXRMarc


----------



## Auto Finesse

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman 
47. king1gazza 
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY


----------



## -Kev-

X18JAY said:


> I would like to put my name down in this to on the recommendation of VXRMarc


as James said before, you need to copy and paste the list then add your name to the bottom 

edit: James has done it already


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

X18JAY said:


> I would like to put my name down in this to on the recommendation of VXRMarc


Ah Mr Maxpower :wave:


----------



## Escort God

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE


----------



## nicp2007

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1


----------



## david_h

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h


----------



## X18JAY

vxrmarc said:


> Ah Mr Maxpower :wave:


erm, if you say so lol


----------



## losi_8_boy

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h 
56. losi_8_boy


----------



## Fatman Soldier

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h 
56. losi_8_boy 
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)


----------



## Cheesy231

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY 
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h 
56. losi_8_boy 
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231


----------



## shane_ctr

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231 
59. shane_ctr


----------



## Mark F

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F


----------



## Paintguy

Nice! Looks like my kind of meet. I could show you how to do that all day long... 

Seriously though, I'd love to come along if there's space 

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy


----------



## big_amir

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir


----------



## GlenStaff26

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 :thumb:


----------



## edsel

3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231 
59. shane_ctr 
60. Edsel


----------



## GlenStaff26

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 :thumb:
64. edsel


----------



## MellowYellow

Looks likely i would get alot out of this!

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow


----------



## robbo83

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow 
66. robbo83


----------



## Norms

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow 
66. robbo83 
67. Norms


----------



## modded

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow 
66. robbo83 
67. Norms
68. modded


----------



## TomW

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow 
66. robbo83 
67. Norms
68. modded 
69. TomW


----------



## Puntoboy

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F 
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26 
64. edsel 
65. Mellow_Yellow 
66. robbo83 
67. Norms
68. modded 
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy


----------



## Gobbie1982

me please if that's ok?

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)


----------



## Auto Finesse

As a little Xmas gift from all of us at Auto Finesse to the fellow DW members, we are extending the attendance numbers and anyone on the list now your in.

We will send out confirmation PMs nearer the time and you will HAVE TO REPLY to secure your place.


Happy Xmas from Auto Finesse

James B


----------



## jus

great news.....
Happy Christmas to to you too


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Room for one more?


1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.


----------



## patonbmw

or two

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw


----------



## Auto Finesse

More are welcome to put names down but those will now go to a draw on the date stated.


----------



## TomW

james b said:


> As a little Xmas gift from all of us at Auto Finesse to the fellow DW members, we are extending the attendance numbers and anyone on the list now your in.
> 
> We will send out confirmation PMs nearer the time and you will HAVE TO REPLY to secure your place.
> 
> Happy Xmas from Auto Finesse
> 
> James B


This is brilliant news and very generous - thank you very much.

I'm more than happy to throw the 911 in to be used to demo paint correction...if any of the 'pros' are happy to give it a go 

Can't wait.


----------



## Puntoboy

Thanks James b and the guys. That's awesome news.


----------



## Judas

Hi,

this obviously only applies if I lucky enough to get in......but.......

my wife has a new shape 54 plate nissan micra and the paint has so many marks on it from the previous owner its not real.......!

god knows what they did.

you can use it - if the pros want to show what can be done....... 

cheers.


----------



## flyfs6

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6

Can't believe i missed this earlier.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Judas said:


> Hi,
> 
> this obviously only applies if I lucky enough to get in......but.......
> 
> my wife has a new shape 54 plate nissan micra and the paint has so many marks on it from the previous owner its not real.......!
> 
> god knows what they did.
> 
> you can use it - if the pros want to show what can be done.......
> 
> cheers.


Unfortunatly we will not be working on any actual cars, all scrap bonnets indoors in the warm, two reasons,

The first being we are going to do some really advanced polishing and sanding techniques and want to give everyone a chance to try the methods out first hand (you really dont want people having there first go with "wet n dry" on your own car) we will also be showing you how far is too far, again im pretty sure you dont want us to do that on your car :doublesho:lol:

Secondly there won't be enough room inside the workshop to get 3 cars all the stands, all you lot, then room to work.

So working on actual cars on the day is a no no, but there will be plenty of experienced detailers and enthusiasts on hand and im sure someone will take a look at some point through the day and advise you on the best products and procedures, after the day we should send you on your way to with enough knowledge to at least go and begin practising towards fixing most paint defects.


----------



## CliveP

Hoping it's not too late...

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP


----------



## bmbrian

I would like to be put on the list please if not too late.

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian


----------



## gaz205

Sign me up please. Gaz

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982) 
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian 
77. gaz205


----------



## j33etr

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205 
78. j33etr(Jeet)


----------



## TT Roadster

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205 
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster


----------



## Gids64

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64


----------



## Lloyd71

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71


----------



## dean j

The list looks pretty full, but i'd love to attend this James if its at all possible


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Add your name to the list then mate 

Dont worry done it for you :thumb:

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J


----------



## magpieV6

am i too late to add my name? :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

No, 

Any one who wants to come go ahead and add your name to the list.


----------



## magpieV6

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6


----------



## silencer1

Hi Folks,

I will come only for this event from Germany. Hope we have a great time!

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1


----------



## J1ODY A

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A *you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on*


----------



## Auto Finesse

its my day off mate, you can do it your self and il supervise


----------



## J1ODY A

james b said:


> its my day off mate, you can do it your self and il supervise


sounds like a deal... now where did I leave my sponge & chamois?!? :lol:


----------



## Big-D

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr 
60. BigD


----------



## Auto Finesse

You just knocked 20 people off the list LOL, dont worry iv fixed it.

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on
86. Big D


----------



## mlgt

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on
86. Big D
87. mlgt (I have a shoulder operation on 22nd Jan, but hopefully be recovered to drive by this event)!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right all you face bookers, you can keep up to date with this event over on the Dodo Juice fan page http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=238883457209&ref=mf

This is where we will announce any news about the meet first.........


----------



## Judas

james b said:


> Right all you face bookers, you can keep up to date with this event over on the Dodo Juice fan page http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=238883457209&ref=mf
> 
> This is where we will announce any news about the meet first.........


what about people that don't use FB?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Then you use Detailing World right? 

You will still hear about it here in this thread.


----------



## Judas

james b said:


> Then you use Detailing World right?
> 
> You will still hear about it here in this thread.


thanks


----------



## peddy

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on
86. Big D
87. mlgt (I have a shoulder operation on 22nd Jan, but hopefully be recovered to drive by this event)!!
88. Peddy


----------



## tazman1967

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on
86. Big D
87. mlgt (I have a shoulder operation on 22nd Jan, but hopefully be recovered to drive by this event)!!
88. Peddy
89. Tazman1967 aka Gary Shout if you want an Iveco Euro Cargo to practice on.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. EastIpperGooner.
73. patonbmw
74. flyfs6
75. CliveP
76. Bmbrian
77. gaz205
78. j33etr(Jeet)
79. TT Roadster
80. Gids64
81. Lloyd71
82. Dean J 
83. MagpieV6
84. silencer1
85. J1ODY A you can detail my truck too... lots of panels to sample on
86. Big D
87. mlgt (I have a shoulder operation on 22nd Jan, but hopefully be recovered to drive by this event)!!
88. Peddy
89. Tazman1967 aka Gary Shout if you want an Iveco Euro Cargo to practice on.
90. TurbochargedJJ


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

hi james mate could you add me to the list please


----------



## j33etr

When is the final list going to be released.


----------



## -Kev-

j33etr said:


> When is the final list going to be released.


people are going to be PM'd iirc...


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right Sorry guys iv been away (still am) but the list is now CLOSED! so no more names please.

Every one on the list you will receive a PM in due time. 

If you are selected you will have to confirm your attendance, if you can't your space will be given to someone who can.


----------



## teaspoon

*reserve list!!!!!*

can I be added to the reserve list please.


----------



## -Kev-

teaspoon said:


> can I be added to the reserve list please.


as has been said already, you need to copy and paste the list and add your name


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right then guys, the list is now CLOSED no more names please, im going to write you all down and draw some names from a hat over the weekend and the final list will be put up on sunday  if you get picked then you will receive a PM which you will need to reply to in order to confirm your attendance with in 72 hours, if not then the next man gets that space and so on......


Good luck


----------



## Sian

Just to let you all know the BBQ will be hopefully back up and running and i wont be setting it on fire again.... i hope anyway!!


----------



## Detail My Ride

You were innocent Si, I think it was Dom that had the BBQ issue


----------



## ads2k

bakersgal said:


> Just to let you all know the BBQ will be hopefully back up and running and i wont be setting it on fire again.... i hope anyway!!


It only added to the flavour :lol:


----------



## davewhitt

i take it that when you said .if you on the list your place is booked ,that 's still ok .days of work and hotel booked.


----------



## Auto Finesse

davewhitt said:


> i take it that when you said .if you on the list your place is booked ,that 's still ok .days of work and hotel booked.


Yes, your fine, we have other people coming from all over the place as far as spain so i had to give them the nod so they could book flights and hotels.


----------



## Sian

Gaz W said:


> You were innocent Si, I think it was Dom that had the BBQ issue


haha yeh lets blame the dodo man !!!

Sian


----------



## Dodo Factory

Hmmmmm, I think Ware's only on the map today because I managed to disconnect the gas bottle in time, hahaha


----------



## *MAGIC*

Dodo Factory said:


> Hmmmmm, I think Ware's only on the map today because I managed to disconnect the gas bottle in time, hahaha


Yeah and me because I watch you :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right guys and girls, we are finally going to post up the final list, im just to busy at the moment hence im 2 weeks past deadline, so im leaving it with my trusty assistant and BBQ expert Sian, if you dont get selected im sorry, if you do you have to confirm your attendance on this thread, please dont PM with questions otherwise i end up answering the same thing 10 times when we could do it once here.

Good luck.


----------



## Sian

Right every one! i have the final list its taken me a while but got there in the end ! Sorry to those of you who didnt make it i pulled everyone out of a hat so it was fair all round. Hope those of you on the list can all make it! Please let us know asap of any changes so we know how many people we are catering for. You will also need to confirm your attendance here on the thread by posting yes and your number if you cant make it please tell us in advance so we can give it to some one who can, James has stated if you confirm and dont turn up you will not be considered to attend any other Auto Finesse meets. So here it is ..........

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner
74. CliveP
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ

The 10 that didnt make it are on the reserve list 


1. patonbmw
2. flyfs6
3. Bmbrian
4. j33etr(Jeet)
5. Gids64
6. Lloyd71
7. silencer1
8. J1ODY 
9. Peddy
10. Tazman1967 aka Gary 


Thanks everyone! See you on the 27th


----------



## *MAGIC*

Cheers Sian

Im there.

Robbie (18)


----------



## Judas

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers
11. Envy Valeting (Tim)
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC
19. Gaz W
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-.
27. Judas-----------------> yes please / David
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner
74. CliveP
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm there. Lucky 70


----------



## Detail My Ride

No brainer, I shall be there.


----------



## -Kev-

Puntoboy said:


> I'm there. Lucky 70


see you there


----------



## Puntoboy

-Kev- said:


> see you there


You taking your Nilfisk? lol


----------



## -Kev-

Puntoboy said:


> You taking your Nilfisk? lol


don't tempt me :lol: might of sold my car by then so i'll be coming up with the old man in his car if thats the case as im not insured on his car


----------



## chillly

Puntoboy said:


> You taking your Nilfisk? lol


:lol::lol:

Sounds like an RS is in the wind


----------



## -Kev-

chillly said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Sounds like an RS is in the wind


not getting an RS now 

(sorry for going off topic btw james)


----------



## Cullers

I'm in


----------



## Envy Car Care

Yes will deffo be there, cheers James
Lucky contestant no.11


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Yes please. :thumb:


----------



## ads2k

Come on chaps we know how to do this by now surely 

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - *YES*
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - *YES*
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - *YES*
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - *YES*
19. Gaz W - *YES*
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - *YES*
27. Judas - *YES*
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - *YES*
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - *YES*
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - *YES*
74. CliveP
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ


----------



## -Kev-

oh yeah  cheers


----------



## Puntoboy

Sorry boss.


----------



## Judas

and who responded in that way............ME...........!!

thanks........lol


----------



## ads2k

Puntoboy said:


> Sorry boss.





Judas said:


> and who responded in that way............ME...........!!
> 
> thanks........lol





-Kev- said:


> oh yeah  cheers


No worries guys :lol:, just trying to make Sian's life a bit easier when she has to see who hasn't replied :thumb:


----------



## davewhitt

42 davewhitt .hope there's plenty of parking you are going to need it ,buy the way yes i'm coming get the coffee pot on!


----------



## -Kev-

davewhitt said:


> 42 davewhitt .hope there's plenty of parking you are going to need it ,buy the way yes i'm coming get the coffee pot on!


copy and paste the list and add a YES next to your name, as has been done above


----------



## CliveP

I'm in and as I see Davewhitt has said yes above, I've copied his '*Yes*' into the list for him as well:

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - *YES*
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - *YES*
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - *YES*
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - *YES*
19. Gaz W - *YES*
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - *YES*
27. Judas - *YES*
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - *YES*
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - *YES*
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - *YES*
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - *YES*
74. CliveP - *YES*
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ

Many many Thanks! Can't wait!
(Kev, looking forward to meeting you! We can talk Nilfisk :lol
*We all going to wear names badges?, just might help...*
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Sian

ads2k said:


> 73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner'




yeh sorry ! i was rushing must of missed the key 

i will get some white labels and markers so people can write what they would prefer to be called instead of their DW names.

Is there any one vegetarian attending as Im going to hopefully be doing the BBQ and also what do people prefer to drink im going to get hot drinks but does every one like:

coke (diet and fat)
water
orange juice
any thing else that might go down a treat?

food wise:
chocolate 
crisps
and then ill be doing basic sausages and burgers on BBQ

every thing will be on sale, any ideas let me know and i will try to accommodate all.

Thanks


----------



## -Kev-

DIET coke, are you mad?! :lol: :lol: 

@ Clive, look forward to meeting you


----------



## Sian

-Kev- said:


> DIET coke, are you mad?! :lol: :lol:
> 
> @ Clive, look forward to meeting you


???????????????????????????


----------



## -Kev-

bakersgal said:


> ???????????????????????????


joke  orange juice for me


----------



## Sian

-Kev- said:


> joke  orange juice for me


lol cool dude

i just wanted to know what people prefer as i dont wona buy loads of like only 2 things

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

bakersgal said:


> lol cool dude
> 
> i just wanted to know what people prefer as i dont wona buy loads of like only 2 things
> 
> :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## egon

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon *YES!*
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ

Cool, shouldnt take too long to get there from sunny dartford..
Cant wait!


----------



## Lloyd71

10 people didn't make it, just my bloody luck that is! :lol: Enjoy the day guys :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Lloyd71 said:


> 10 people didn't make it, just my bloody luck that is! :lol: Enjoy the day guys :thumb:


Im Sure a few will not confirm, and then anyone on the reserve list will be added as they put there names down so its not over yet :thumb: i expect at least 20 not to confirm by deadline, and if they dont then there out


----------



## Typhoon

egon said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k - YES
> 7. Chunkytfg
> 8. Dunkwho
> 9. Bigpikle
> 10. Cullers - YES
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
> 12. NKS
> 13. mistryn
> 14. RussZS
> 15. pomme
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC - YES
> 19. Gaz W - YES
> 20. Rob750
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
> 23. Sunil
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-. - YES
> 27. Judas - YES
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes
> 30. DaveDesign
> 31. Egon *YES!*
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
> 35. DanSN117
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay
> 39.RS 500
> 40.adam richardson
> 41.Jus
> 42.davewhitt - YES
> 43.Vxrmarc
> 44.georgeandpeppa
> 45. gunners
> 46. Yoghurtman
> 47. king1gazza
> 48. Prestigechris
> 49. Mixman
> 50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
> 51. king1gzza (AoN)
> 52. X18JAY
> 53 Escort God & DRE
> 54. Nicp2007 +1
> 55. david_h
> 56. losi_8_boy
> 57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
> 58. Cheesy231
> 59. shane_ctr
> 60. Mark F
> 61. Paintguy
> 62. big_amir
> 63. GlenStaff26
> 64. edsel
> 65. Mellow_Yellow
> 66. robbo83
> 67. Norms
> 68. modded
> 69. TomW
> 70. Puntoboy - YES
> 71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
> 72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
> 73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
> 74. CliveP - YES
> 75. Gaz205
> 76. TT Roadster
> 77. Dean J
> 78. MagpieV6
> 79. Big D
> 80.MLGT
> 81. Turbo Charged JJ


----------



## Sian

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 

Hi everyone because i felt soooo guilty leaving 10 of you on the reserve list, I have spoken to James and we have agreed that everyone on the list is welcome to come there is now no reserve list!! 

however for everyone on the list if you have not confirmed your attendance by Sunday 31st January you will not be able to attend. This is now the maximum amount of people, if anyone chooses not to confirm and not attend then there will be no reserve spaces for other people. This is purely because we have doubled the amount of people that were due to attend in the first place. 

I hope you can all make it would be great to have such a high turn out. Sorry to those who were on the reserve list, i just couldn't bare the guilt so i managed to twist the bosses arm lol.

Remember deadline Sunday 31st January....


----------



## Lloyd71

Awesome, thanks!


1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - YES!
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## gaz205

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - *YES*
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Ben_W

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## alan_mcc

This sounds like a proper good day. Shame I'm 600 miles away. :wall:


----------



## uberwax

Yes please ill def be there number 15  (ie old username pomme)


----------



## ads2k

uberwax said:


> Yes please ill def be there number 15  (ie old username pomme)


there is a list for a reason......


----------



## DanSN117

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 * Yeah im all over it *
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## flyfs6

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

A heartfelt thanks to 'Bakersgal' and James, and any others involved for opening to day to the people on your reserve list. Much appreciated! But please let me know if I can do anything to help as well including getting things.


----------



## GlenStaff26

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it 
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ 
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## TT Roadster

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ*
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

looking forward to it, I got a G220 for Christmas but the weather has been so bad and the fact I wanted to wait for this day so I know how to use it properly.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - *YES*
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - *YES*
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - *YES*
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - *Yes (username now changed to uberwax)*
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - *YES*
19. Gaz W - *YES*
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek *YES*
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - *YES*
27. Judas - *YES*
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon *YES!*
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - *Hell Yes!!!!!!!*
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - *YES*
35. DanSN117 *Yeah im all over it**
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - *YES*
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - *YES*
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - *YES*
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - *YES*
74. CliveP - *YES*
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - *YES*
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ *YES*
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - *YES*
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

tidied for ease of viewing...


----------



## Auto Finesse

Quality its coming along nicely, once we have had you all confirm there will be a new thread with the final list and a bit of an update on what we have going down on the day (it looks like we are going to be having some good stuff going down for you guys)


----------



## Big-D

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. *Big D - YES!!!*
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

I cant receive PM's yet but if ive read this correctly? i'd love to come!? 
(79. BIG D)


----------



## DaveDesign

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign.......................*YES*
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. GlenStaff26
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. *Big D - YES!!!*
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## flyfs6

Some folks have somehow been knocking yes's off the list. Now corrected.

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - *YES*
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - *YES*
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - *YES*
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - *Yes (username now changed to uberwax)*
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - *YES*
19. Gaz W - *YES*
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek *YES*
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - *YES*
27. Judas - *YES*
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign - *Yes*
31. Egon *YES!*
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell *Yes!!!!!!!*
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - *YES*
35. DanSN117 *Yeah im all over it**
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - *YES*
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57. Fatman Soldier (AoN)
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - *YES*
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - *YES*
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - *YES*
74. CliveP - *YES*
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - *YES*
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ *YES*
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - *Yes*
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - *Yes*
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Typhoon

flyfs6 said:


> Some folks have somehow been knocking yes's off the list. Now corrected.
> 
> 
> flyfs6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is tempting to have the whole day to ones self?:wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sian

Its ok mate, I have my own list Im marking people in red when they have added them selves so I only need numbers and names thats the easiest way


----------



## Big-D

sorry to be a retard guys but can someone confirm whether ANYONE i.e me (79) can now attend?

cheers in advance
DaZ


----------



## -Kev-

Big-D said:


> sorry to be a retard guys but can someone confirm whether ANYONE i.e me (79) can now attend?
> 
> cheers in advance
> DaZ


yep, copy and paste the list and add a YES next to your name


----------



## Auto Finesse

Big-D said:


> sorry to be a retard guys but can someone confirm whether ANYONE i.e me (79) can now attend?
> 
> cheers in advance
> DaZ


Yes you are in :thumb: you dont need to do anything else.


----------



## Judas

@ james b...

do you need us to bring sausages/ rolls etc - anything basically????


----------



## Auto Finesse

You can if you want but Sian has it all under control


----------



## Big-D

Nice1! see you'll there :buffer:


----------



## Judas

james b said:


> You can if you want but Sian has it all under control


okay - but seriously, let me know if you need me (us) to bring anything.


----------



## NeshUk

Is there still room for this?


----------



## Auto Finesse

NeshUk said:


> Is there still room for this?


Sorry doors where ment to be closed at 40-50 and we are at 90 so we are a little over crowded already, be sure to keep an eye out for other meets there are a few throughout the year :thumb:


----------



## Fatman Soldier

How do all . 

Had some bad news today, one of my drivers is off and has had to have an emergancy opperation over the weekend and they think they have found him riddled with the BIG C.

So im not going to say yes and risk the chance of not being able to come as this will be very unfair to those that really want to go.

All the best and i hope you all have a fab day.

#57 now open to the first on the reserve list.

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## modded

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## TomW

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. Cheesy231
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

Will there be retailers there or chance to buy stuff? (HUGE missed opportunity if not...!).
I'm thinking deffo need a 4" backing plate and pads for my Kestrel DA thingy.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Read the first post.

We got plenty of companies coming.


----------



## Cheesy231

unfortunately, i will not be able to make it, me and Fatman were planning on going down in 1 car, as well as andy's unfortunate news i could really do without spending any money, so rather than umm and arr about it ill leave my place to the next in line. Sorry Guys


1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## byrnes

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## NKS

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet)
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## j33etr

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## georgeandpeppa

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Envy Car Care

*On behalf of Peter at Eclipse*

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## TomW

james b said:


> ^^ Read the first post.
> 
> We got plenty of companies coming.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll bring my purse


----------



## AverisWRX

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary
92. AverisWRX


----------



## Auto Finesse

AverisWRX said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 
> 92. AverisWRX


Sorry if you read the thread the doors are now closed on this one, we where expecting some people to drop out anyway hence we let more on he list to start with so we would end up with a realistic attendance of around 50.

Keep your eyes open around the forums there are always things like this going on.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

thanks tim , pc playing up yesterday looking forward to catching up with a few people


----------



## Dunkwho

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

Good job I checked back in ... I'd turned off the notify for all the replies while the list was put together and wondered what the activity was about when I knew the list was closed ! 

Duncan


----------



## big_amir

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

Looking forward to this.


----------



## sunilbass

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. 
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Just copy and paste the list, then put a yes next to your name.


----------



## TomW

I'm wondering if it might prove useful to have a separate thread(or just use this one) so that confirmed attendees can post questions/topics they'd like to see covered on the day? The questions wouldn't be discussed in this thread - it'd just be used as a barometer for the Organisers to see what people are after.

I'm sure most of the basic stuff I'm interested in picking up will be covered


----------



## flyfs6

This is the third year running, and organizers have done those sort of questions in the past. Its a meet (edit - now James has said it too).


----------



## rob750

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Auto Finesse

If you want to ask for stuff go ahead. 

We dont usually ask what you want to see at an open day, thats usually only the training days (ones you pay for)
and bassed on that we set out what we are going to show and what companies we invite. but im happy enough for you guys 
to suggest stuff you want to see at this one, it may help the guys demonstrating products get some ideas of what to show
you about there product and make it better for every one involved.

The majority of it is pretty much turn up and see how it goes with the open days, 
iv winged the rest of them and people seem to keep coming back :lol:


----------



## Judas

do we turn up with clean cars or dirty cars..........?

do we bring stuff or no stuff (cleaning gear)...?

is there sausages.....?

can my son come with me - he's 7 and really into detailling (and sausages).

lol


----------



## Guest

James if your doing food i'll pop up for the day


----------



## Sian

Judas said:


> do we turn up with clean cars or dirty cars..........?
> 
> do we bring stuff or no stuff (cleaning gear)...?
> 
> is there sausages.....?
> 
> can my son come with me - he's 7 and really into detailling (and sausages).
> 
> lol


corse your son can come !!! There will be sausages lol and ill have my little dog up there to

If you want to bring cleaning gear thats fine but normally every one ends up using the machines and trying out polishes and having a good old catch up in doors in the warm!

i think some come with clean cars but feel free to wash yours in the freezing cold when you get to us lol :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## -Kev-

any other trader going apart from the Dodo juice boys?


----------



## Sian

-Kev- said:


> any other trader going apart from the Dodo juice boys?


theres quite a few others going so youll need spending money lol


----------



## EastUpperGooner

-Kev- said:


> any other trader going apart from the Dodo juice boys?


Read the first page.


----------



## SBerlyn

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## TomW

flyfs6 said:


> This is the third year running, and organizers have done those sort of questions in the past. Its a meet (edit - now James has said it too).


Really...? Cool. I've seen James' reply too.

So here goes: I'd like to know more about Inverse Chromakey Displacement as applied to a Rotary when _not_ jewelling.

Any info on that would be mch appreciated. I find myself having sleepless nights over it currently.


----------



## mistryn

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Bigpikle

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## X18JAY

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 

due to work commitments I can no longer make it, sorry chaps  Bit gutted really was looking forward to it


----------



## patonbmw

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## chunkytfg

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## shane_ctr

59. shane_ctr yes please


----------



## nicp2007

: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 - yes :thumb: i'll be down on the thursday before if your about i might pop in 
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - yes
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## Bod42

chunkytfg said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn - YES!
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k - YES
> 7. Chunkytfg - YES
> 8. Dunkwho - YES
> 9. Bigpikle - YES
> 10. Cullers - YES
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
> 12. NKS - YES
> 13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
> 14. RussZS YES
> 15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC - YES
> 19. Gaz W - YES
> 20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
> 21. Bod42 - YES PLEASE
> 22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
> 23. Sunil YES
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-. - YES
> 27. Judas - YES
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes - YES
> 30. DaveDesign - Yes
> 31. Egon YES!
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
> 35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay
> 39.RS 500
> 40.adam richardson
> 41.Jus
> 42.davewhitt - YES
> 43.Vxrmarc
> 44.georgeandpeppa- YES
> 45. gunners
> 46. Yoghurtman
> 47. king1gazza
> 48. Prestigechris
> 49. Mixman
> 50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
> 51. king1gzza (AoN)
> 52. X18JAY - NO
> 53 Escort God & DRE
> 54. Nicp2007 +1
> 55. david_h
> 56. losi_8_boy
> 57.
> 58.
> 59. shane_ctr
> 60. Mark F
> 61. Paintguy
> 62. big_amir - Yes
> 63. Detailed Perfection - YES
> 64. edsel
> 65. Mellow_Yellow
> 66. robbo83
> 67. Norms
> 68. modded - YES (thank you)
> 69. TomW - YES
> 70. Puntoboy - YES
> 71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
> 72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
> 73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
> 74. CliveP - YES
> 75. Gaz205
> 76. TT Roadster - YES
> 77. Dean J
> 78. MagpieV6
> 79. Big D
> 80.MLGT
> 81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
> 82. patonbmw - YES
> 83. flyfs6 - Yes
> 84. Bmbrian
> 85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
> 86. Gids64
> 87. Lloyd71 - Yes
> 88. silencer1
> 89. J1ODY
> 90. Peddy
> 91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


Yes Please


----------



## Auto Finesse

TomW said:


> Really...? Cool. I've seen James' reply too.
> 
> So here goes: I'd like to know more about Inverse Chromakey Displacement as applied to a Rotary when _not_ jewelling.
> 
> Any info on that would be mch appreciated. I find myself having sleepless nights over it currently.


No worries Dom from Dodo juice will tell you all about it :tumbleweed:


----------



## Gids64

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42 - YES PLEASE
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64 - YES
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I hope the autosmart rep is ready.


----------



## jus

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus - YES
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## -Kev-

shane_ctr said:


> 59. shane_ctr yes please


shane, you need to copy and paste the list and add a yes next to your name


----------



## silencer1

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## antonio007

I'd like to come. how to put myself on list?


----------



## antonio007

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58. antonio007 yes
59. shane_ctr
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## -tom-

james its me 16. tom_k i have changed my name i am out having a opp few days b4 hand so driving is out for me


----------



## shane_ctr

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## mlgt

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## NickP

NickP - Yes!


----------



## Paintguy

Ok guys, here's my problem: Whilst I would very much like to attend, I can't absolutely 100% guarantee that I can.

I have something scheduled for early March (family member moving house), but there is a very remote possibility that it'll be moved forward to the date of this meet. The last thing I want to do is say yes, then let you down at the last minute, denying someone else the chance to come along instead. If you're willing to take a chance on me (any excuse for an ABBA reference ), then I will say yes, but give you at least a weeks notice if the situation changes so you have time to contact any reserves. If that's not acceptable, then fair do, and hopefully I'll get the chance to meet you all another time.

Let me know what you think,
Andy


----------



## gaz205

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - *YES*
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary

mlgt 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to mlgt 
Find More Posts by mlgt 
Add mlgt to Your Contacts

29-01-2010, 08:07 PM


----------



## Roy

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

I've just thought of something I'd like to see.

"How to use a PTG" lol


----------



## nicp2007

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy


James will you be around on the thursday before? i'm down that way anyway so i might pop in


----------



## Sian

58. antonio007 ..................

I'm really sorry but if you read back through the post names are no longer being added to the list we are now only confirming people that put there names on the list the first. 

But im sure if this one goes well then there will be plenty more for you to attend. I can put you all on a reserve list as well as any one else who has tried to add there names to list and then let people know if there is space at a later date.

Sian


----------



## Sian

Roy said:


> 1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
> 2: NickP
> 3: sberlyn - YES!
> 4: Johnnyopolis
> 5: billybob9351
> 6. ads2k - YES
> 7. Chunkytfg - YES
> 8. Dunkwho - YES
> 9. Bigpikle - YES
> 10. Cullers - YES
> 11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
> 12. NKS - YES
> 13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
> 14. RussZS YES
> 15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
> 16. tom_k
> 17. hairycat
> 18. MAGIC - YES
> 19. Gaz W - YES
> 20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
> 21. Bod42
> 22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
> 23. Sunil YES
> 24. Chris'svr6
> 25. Barker
> 26. -Kev-. - YES
> 27. Judas - YES
> 28. Spikeyken
> 29. Byrnes - YES
> 30. DaveDesign - Yes
> 31. Egon YES!
> 32. Bailes
> 33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
> 34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
> 35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
> 36. -Mat-
> 37.Gareth Griffiths
> 38.Melvyn Lyndsay
> 39.RS 500
> 40.adam richardson
> 41.Jus
> 42.davewhitt - YES
> 43.Vxrmarc
> 44.georgeandpeppa- YES
> 45. gunners
> 46. Yoghurtman
> 47. king1gazza
> 48. Prestigechris
> 49. Mixman
> 50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
> 51. king1gzza (AoN)
> 52. X18JAY - NO
> 53 Escort God & DRE
> 54. Nicp2007 +1
> 55. david_h
> 56. losi_8_boy
> 57.
> 58.
> 59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
> 60. Mark F
> 61. Paintguy
> 62. big_amir - Yes
> 63. Detailed Perfection - YES
> 64. edsel
> 65. Mellow_Yellow
> 66. robbo83
> 67. Norms
> 68. modded - YES (thank you)
> 69. TomW - YES
> 70. Puntoboy - YES
> 71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
> 72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
> 73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
> 74. CliveP - YES
> 75. Gaz205 - YES
> 76. TT Roadster - YES
> 77. Dean J
> 78. MagpieV6
> 79. Big D
> 80.MLGT Yes
> 81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
> 82. patonbmw - YES
> 83. flyfs6 - Yes
> 84. Bmbrian
> 85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
> 86. Gids64
> 87. Lloyd71 - Yes
> 88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
> 89. J1ODY
> 90. Peddy
> 91. Tazman1967 aka Gary
> 92. Roy
> 
> :thumb:


I'm really sorry but if you read back through the post names are no longer being added to the list we are now only confirming people that put there names on the list the first.

But im sure if this one goes well then there will be plenty more for you to attend. I can put you all on a reserve list as well as any one else who has tried to add there names to list and then let people know if there is space at a later date.

Sian


----------



## Auto Finesse

nicp2007 said:


> James will you be around on the thursday before? i'm down that way anyway so i might pop in


Im not sure mate, its possible but its equally as possible il be out and about.

Il check the diary and let you know.


----------



## losi_8_boy

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy yes im in please
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy


----------



## Johnnyopolis

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis - YES!
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy yes im in please
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy


----------



## J1ODY A

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis - YES!
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy yes im in please
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY A - Sorry to say NO.
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

*Sorry I cannot attend now, but I'd like to thank the organisers for not only doubling the amount of people from 40 to 80 but then to up that again to 90+.

I will look forward to seeing the pics of the day & hopefully get to meet some of you guys one day.

Enjoy :thumb:*


----------



## Sian

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis - YES!
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy yes im in please
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## flyfs6

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP - Yes
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis - YES!
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1 yes!
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy yes im in please
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY - Yes
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary


----------



## robbo83

Gawd i forgot all bout this,i cannot guarentee i can make it so instead of me wasting a space i'll drop out n let someone take my space,thx


----------



## J1ODY A

can I make an observation that some people are copying the wrong list - I note that my response is missed off the last list & was only posted a short while back.

not sure who else this has happened too...


----------



## Auto Finesse

It don't matter we have our own list, if you said yes then your on it


----------



## edsel

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel - NO
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

Sorry the Festa is NFG at the mo


----------



## dean j

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel - NO
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J - YES
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy


I'll be there James. Need your :buffer: tips man!


----------



## Johnnyopolis

My name has come off the list too!! It was only put on 4 list posts ago lol... Never mind as I know James knows I am coming


----------



## Yoghurtman

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. 
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel - NO
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J - YES
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

Sorry, have to duck out as neighbour is having a 40th birthday bash :wave:


----------



## Sian

1. NickP
2. sberlyn
3. Johnnyopolis
4. ads2k - YES
5. Chunkytfg
6. Dunkwho
7. Bigpikle
8. Cullers 
9. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
10. NKS
11. mistryn
12. RussZS
13. pomme
14. MAGIC 
15. Gaz W 
16. Rob750
17. Bod42
18. Typhoon - aka Derek
19. Sunil
20. -Kev-. 
21. Judas 
22. Byrnes
23. DaveDesign
24. Egon 
25. Ben_W
26. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
27. DanSN117
28. Jus
29. davewhitt 
30. georgeandpeppa
31. X18JAY
32. Nicp2007 +1
33. losi_8_boy
34. shane_ctr
35. big_amir
36. GlenStaff26
37. modded
38. TomW
39. Puntoboy 
40. PETER @ ECLIPSE
41. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' 
42. CliveP 
43. Gaz205
44. TT Roadster
45. Dean J
46. Big D
47. MLGT
48. Turbo Charged JJ
49. patonbmw
50. flyfs6
51. j33etr(Jeet)
52. Gids64
53. Lloyd71
54. silencer1

This is the finally list of people who have confirmed that they will definately be attending on the 27th . Thanks to every one for letting us know it makes things alot easier! see you all then :thumb:


----------



## Judas

Johnnyopolis said:


> My name has come off the list too!! It was only put on 4 list posts ago lol... Never mind as I know James knows I am coming


I'm glad my wife's not coming Johnny, see wants to talk to you for taking all my money.....:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Judas said:


> I'm glad my wife's not coming Johnny, see wants to *beat you up* for taking all my money.....:thumb:


edited


----------



## NickP

I'm glad to see I'm at No.1


----------



## Judas

NickP said:


> I'm glad to see I'm at No.1


nick - apparently, the people with the most to learn are at the top....:thumb:


----------



## Norms

If there's still room for one more novice then i'd still like to go.


----------



## Sian

Norms said:


> If there's still room for one more novice then i'd still like to go.


Seeing as you were on the list and you replied in time, your welcome to come :thumb:

NOW THE LIST IS OFFICIALLY CLOSED


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Judas said:


> I'm glad my wife's not coming Johnny, see wants to talk to you for taking all my money.....:thumb:





-Kev- said:


> edited


LOL I am glad she isnt coming too  It wasnt me the devil made you do it


----------



## jus

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus - YES
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel - NO
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

looks like i got deleted off post 277.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Sorry i dont see your post at 227?


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

would that be due to it being 277???


----------



## Auto Finesse

My eyes or my brain must not have been working to well when i read that LOL

Jus your still on the list mate, all the other lists are just people confirming, they dont matter if someone gets knocked off moved about etc etc, Sian has gone through every post so if you said yes your on the final list :thumb:

No:27 \/ \/



bakersgal said:


> 1. NickP
> 2. sberlyn
> 3. Johnnyopolis
> 4. ads2k - YES
> 5. Chunkytfg
> 6. Dunkwho
> 7. Bigpikle
> 8. Cullers
> 9. Envy Valeting (Tim)
> 10. NKS
> 11. mistryn
> 12. RussZS
> 13. pomme
> 14. MAGIC
> 15. Gaz W
> 16. Rob750
> 17. Bod42
> 18. Typhoon - aka Derek
> 19. Sunil
> 20. -Kev-.
> 21. Judas
> 22. Byrnes
> 23. DaveDesign
> 24. Egon
> 25. Ben_W
> 26. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!)
> 27. DanSN117
> *28. Jus*
> 29. davewhitt
> 30. georgeandpeppa
> 31. X18JAY
> 32. Nicp2007 +1
> 33. losi_8_boy
> 34. shane_ctr
> 35. big_amir
> 36. GlenStaff26
> 37. modded
> 38. TomW
> 39. Puntoboy
> 40. PETER @ ECLIPSE
> 41. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner'
> 42. CliveP
> 43. Gaz205
> 44. TT Roadster
> 45. Dean J
> 46. Big D
> 47. MLGT
> 48. Turbo Charged JJ
> 49. patonbmw
> 50. flyfs6
> 51. j33etr(Jeet)
> 52. Gids64
> 53. Lloyd71
> 54. silencer1
> 
> This is the finally list of people who have confirmed that they will definately be attending on the 27th . Thanks to every one for letting us know it makes things alot easier! see you all then :thumb:


----------



## phil67

Can i just turn up like i did last year as wont know what im working till the week before james


----------



## jus

james b said:


> My eyes or my brain must not have been working to well when i read that LOL
> 
> Jus your still on the list mate, all the other lists are just people confirming, they dont matter if someone gets knocked off moved about etc etc, Sian has gone through every post so if you said yes your on the final list :thumb:
> 
> No:27 / /


28. Jus..... monday morning blues, haha. cheers james looking forward to meeting up


----------



## scottgm

i really want to go!! 

1000 mile round trip thou  

GRRRR


----------



## Auto Finesse

jus said:


> 28. Jus..... monday morning blues, haha. cheers james looking forward to meeting up


Thats how with it i am in the mornings :lol: close enough


----------



## peddy

am I too late? I put my name down, but haven't done the "yes" bit... I'm YES X 10!!


----------



## -Kev-

peddy said:


> am I too late? I put my name down, but haven't done the "yes" bit... I'm YES X 10!!


if your names on the final list:....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1971175&postcount=306


----------



## chris'svr6

I've double booked again!!! :wall::wall: I promised the g/f a weekend away to scotland for valentines.....not wanting to be drolled into the 14th weekend and pay more, i've booked the next one....which is....yes you guessed it!! DOH....having to really creep now to see i can still go to this, and then drive upto scotland after!! BIG ASK....fingers crossed


----------



## ads2k

chris'svr6 said:


> I've double booked again!!! :wall::wall: I promised the g/f a weekend away to scotland for valentines.....not wanting to be drolled into the 14th weekend and pay more, i've booked the next one....which is....yes you guessed it!! DOH....having to really creep now to see i can still go to this, and then drive upto scotland after!! BIG ASK....fingers crossed


No mate the next one is the 20th so you should be safe


----------



## david_h

I'll definitely be there, it's only 10miles up the road for me.


----------



## TomW

The 'big day' is not that far away now and I'm getting "kid on Christmas day" excited.

The main things for me (and of course I am sure these will be covered):

a) see how long (+ the correct technique/pads/polishes) it takes for a DA to paint correct an average sized panel to a 'good' standard
b) how best to clean effing wheels and exhaust tips 
c) learn any other stuff that is not already in my routine
d) have the opportunity to pee away £s on loads more shiny gubbins to help me achieve a, b and c


----------



## mistryn

1: G-Man Graeme Geal & Rob Berg
2: NickP
3: sberlyn - YES!
4: Johnnyopolis
5: billybob9351
6. ads2k - YES
7. Chunkytfg - YES
8. Dunkwho - YES
9. Bigpikle - YES
10. Cullers - YES
11. Envy Valeting (Tim) - YES
12. NKS - YES
13. mistryn - YES (but i did not recieve a pm?)
14. RussZS YES
15. pomme - Yes (username now changed to uberwax)
16. tom_k
17. hairycat
18. MAGIC - YES
19. Gaz W - YES
20. Rob750 - YES PLEASE
21. Bod42
22. Typhoon - aka Derek YES
23. Sunil YES
24. Chris'svr6
25. Barker
26. -Kev-. - YES
27. Judas - YES
28. Spikeyken
29. Byrnes - YES
30. DaveDesign - Yes
31. Egon YES!
32. Bailes
33. Ben_W - Hell Yes!!!!!!!
34. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) - YES
35. DanSN117 Yeah im all over it*
36. -Mat-
37.Gareth Griffiths
38.Melvyn Lyndsay
39.RS 500
40.adam richardson
41.Jus - YES
42.davewhitt - YES
43.Vxrmarc
44.georgeandpeppa- YES
45. gunners
46. Yoghurtman
47. king1gazza
48. Prestigechris
49. Mixman
50. spyderman8 (BoXa)
51. king1gzza (AoN)
52. X18JAY - NO
53 Escort God & DRE
54. Nicp2007 +1
55. david_h
56. losi_8_boy
57.
58.
59. shane_ctr - Yes Please
60. Mark F
61. Paintguy
62. big_amir - Yes
63. Detailed Perfection - YES
64. edsel - NO
65. Mellow_Yellow
66. robbo83
67. Norms
68. modded - YES (thank you)
69. TomW - YES
70. Puntoboy - YES
71. Jay (Gobbie1982)
72. PETER @ ECLIPSE - YES
73. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' - YES
74. CliveP - YES
75. Gaz205 - YES
76. TT Roadster - YES
77. Dean J
78. MagpieV6
79. Big D
80.MLGT Yes 
81. Turbo Charged JJ YES
82. patonbmw - YES
83. flyfs6 - Yes
84. Bmbrian
85. j33etr(Jeet) - YES
86. Gids64
87. Lloyd71 - Yes
88. silencer1 YES YES YES !!!!
89. J1ODY
90. Peddy
91. Tazman1967 aka Gary 
92. Roy

looks like i got deleted off post 277.

sorry guys i wont be able to make this someone can take my place
13th mistryn - someone can take my place:thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

Not long now guys, and still lots of places to be confirmed
James has put a lot into getting this organised. Please confirm attendance out of politeness please, or say you cant make it.
There is a reserve list afaik.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thanks Tim, its ok, the ones who did not pull there finger out are out of luck now as the list is final now, we have to know attendance a fair bit before hand to make proper arrangements regarding demo panels, tools, products, space, oh and your grub


----------



## nicp2007

james b said:


> Thanks Tim, its ok, the ones who did not pull there finger out are out of luck now as the list is final now, we have to know attendance a fair bit before hand to make proper arrangements regarding demo panels, tools, products, space, *oh and your gru*b


i'll be needing 3 plates


----------



## DanSN117

Do we need t bring anything james, other than pocket money?


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ If you want to bring some of your own gear, like your polisher if you have one etc, your welcome to, it may be a good idea as you can then practice the techniques with the machine you know and are comfortable with. but there will also be machines for use on the day, its totally up to you.

That reminds me i need to get hold of a couple of makitas for the day.


----------



## DanSN117

Excellent, i dont know about anyone else but im quite looking forward to it, your last meet was a very enjoyable day out.


----------



## Gids64

Got the date for my op, 8th March:thumb: What a result!! Looking forward to meeting everyone on the 27th.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Cool glad you can make it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

My wallet is itching and there is still 2 weeks left.

I need/want some zaino and autosmart now. lol


----------



## dean j

Looking forward to this James. I'm gonna clean up my car the business, seeing as no one aint gonna do no demo on mine!

I thought i'd have to miss a football match for this, but just realised it fell on the saturday.

You gonna be on MW2 tonight? We'll catch up on there man!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Im on my Xbox already mate  Il catch you on there latter


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ok guys, we could do with a favor from someone hedding to or past London on there way home, our friend Rul is making his way to this event all the way from Portugal and to show him a bit of hospitality it would be really helpful if someone heading to the from London could give him a lift back (to London not Portugal ) to one of the main train stations or one that links in.

If someone would be kind enough to do this we would really appreciate it and im sure Rul would too.

Regards 

James B


----------



## chunkytfg

I may be able to help as i'm staying down in london afterwards as i'm at brands hatch on the sunday. Which airport is he flying from?


----------



## DanSN117

Any idea who he is flying with?


----------



## Dunkwho

Nothing to see here


----------



## dean j

Whats going on at Brands hatch chunky?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Dunkwho said:


> Any other attendees fancy a "Truth about detailing swapshop" on the day? I don't want to detract from the sponsers selling whole product there on the day, I'm thinking more of those wanting to swap sample sizes and try out something new. Hopefully I'll find the appropriate number of old bottles at home but may have to bring the originals and as you to bring something that we can decant into.
> 
> Looking in the garage I've got far too much product for my hobby use:
> Autobrite direct super snow foam, 3x1 litres spare
> Autobrite direct citrus snow foam, 3x1 litres spare
> Meguiars gold class shampoo, guess 2 litres in the bottle
> Dodo supernatural shampoo, 2x50 100ml that I'll never get down to
> Menz 203s polish - still got a 250ml bottle that I poured out for a mate and never used
> FK1000 - just made the smallest dent in the tin, can pull out some shavings into a pot for you to melt down ... I've never tried pulling it out before!
> 
> Would like to try:
> Optimum no rinse
> Optimum quick wax v2
> Optimum optiseal
> Megs endurance tyre gel
> AG engine degreaser
> Hexlogic 5.5" pads (will try and buy from the guys on the day if they have them) black, white, maybe green too
> Electronic battleships


As great an idea as this is id have to ask in the interest of the traders and MFR's who all contribute towards the cost of the day for you not to do this.

Not trying to stamp the fun out if it, just want to make sure its worth it for our traders, so they want to come back and help do these events again, thus making sure we can keep puting these free days on for the DW members :thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho

james b said:


> As great an idea as this is id have to ask in the interest of the traders and MFR's who all contribute towards the cost of the day for you not to do this.


Cheers James.

Understood :thumb:.

(edited to add the thumb )


----------



## Auto Finesse

Dunkwho said:


> Cheers James.
> 
> Understood.


Thanks mate :thumb: by all means if you have something you want to swap with another member on here (ie like for like) thats fine but i dont want it to turn in to everyone trying to sell gear out the boots of there car like a bring and buy sale :lol:


----------



## modded

im realy looking forward to this.

cant wait to meet everyone and would like to thank everyone who has 
put this day on in advance for opening there doors and giving there time
to help other people learn something new and inprove there skills.


----------



## losi_8_boy

ok.. so whats the deal with turning up then etc.. will you be given a code of something to come to stop anyone turning up or just give your username when you arrive?

cheers


----------



## chunkytfg

dean j said:


> Whats going on at Brands hatch chunky?


Official pre season test day for Bemsee:thumb:

I'm not riding i'll be there on the spanners back where i'm most comfortable:thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Has anyone else been looking at there car over the last week or so thinking it's just going to be minging compared to everyone else's on the day?

I've spent the last 2 days sorting it out and i just know by the time i have driven up there from west london it'll be absolutely disgusting and look like i never bother to clean it!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Mate no one will be looking at your car, it's too cold outside lol


----------



## ads2k

chunkytfg said:


> Has anyone else been looking at there car over the last week or so thinking it's just going to be minging compared to everyone else's on the day?
> 
> I've spent the last 2 days sorting it out and i just know by the time i have driven up there from west london it'll be absolutely disgusting and look like i never bother to clean it!!


That's just up the road compared to the 2.5hr trip I've got :lol:, don't worry about it no S'n'S in this weather, maybe James can give a prize for the *worst* looking car there


----------



## TomW

Whichever car I decide to travel in, it will be a right mess given the state of the lanes around where I live and who knows what the weather will be like on the day itself!

I think we should all make a name badge


----------



## *MAGIC*

I'll be on the quad :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## RS 500

hi,, am i and mate deff aloud to come to this,, haven't read all the post..

39.RS 500
40.adam richardson.

cheers


----------



## Pezza4u

I must read the stickies more, can't believe I've only just seen this!!!

Suppose I've got to wait for the next meet?


----------



## peddy

guys is there anymore spaces??? - i put my name down initally, but was late on final confirmation.


----------



## chunkytfg

james b said:


> Mate no one will be looking at your car, it's too cold outside lol


Oh okay

So i'm sat here aching all over taking nurofen to try and dull the pain in my back and it was all for nothing:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

chunkytfg said:


> Oh okay
> 
> So i'm sat here aching all over taking nurofen to try and dull the pain in my back and it was all for nothing:lol:


il make a special effort and come and look at your shiny car, just to make your efforts worth while :lol:

Think of the sense of pride you will have driving a nice clean car tho :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Guys below is the FINAL list of people, we cant allow more than this really due to the nature of the meet being a hands on day (ie we want every one to get a chance to try out new products and techniques) at 50 odd we are well over what we usually let attend these type of meets (usually 30-35) if your names where on the list and you did not confirm im afraid its a no. 

1. NickP
2. sberlyn
3. Johnnyopolis
4. ads2k - YES
5. Chunkytfg
6. Dunkwho
7. Bigpikle
8. Cullers 
9. Envy Valeting (Tim) 
10. NKS
11. mistryn
12. RussZS
13. pomme
14. MAGIC 
15. Gaz W 
16. Rob750
17. Bod42
18. Typhoon - aka Derek
19. Sunil
20. -Kev-. 
21. Judas 
22. Byrnes
23. DaveDesign
24. Egon 
25. Ben_W
26. Dodo Factory (pretty obvious, but just for reference!) 
27. DanSN117
28. Jus
29. davewhitt 
30. georgeandpeppa
31. X18JAY
32. Nicp2007 +1
33. losi_8_boy
34. shane_ctr
35. big_amir
36. GlenStaff26
37. modded
38. TomW
39. Puntoboy 
40. PETER @ ECLIPSE
41. Eastippergooner - Should this be 'EastUpperGooner' 
42. CliveP 
43. Gaz205
44. TT Roadster
45. Dean J
46. Big D
47. MLGT
48. Turbo Charged JJ
49. patonbmw
50. flyfs6
51. j33etr(Jeet)
52. Gids64
53. Lloyd71
54. silencer1



There was a forum notice and a PM went to everyone who did not attend (sent by the mods of the forum) i done all i could to make sure it was fair and you all where aware, its not to make it hard for anyone or to stop people coming, its just down to the fact we need to know numbers to organise test panels, machines, test products, food etc etc.

Im sorry if some people missed out, we do all we can to let you know the events on but its down to you to confirm you attendance.


----------



## chunkytfg

james b said:


> il make a special effort and come and look at your shiny car, just to make your efforts worth while :lol:
> 
> Think of the sense of pride you will have driving a nice clean car tho :thumb:


As long as you promise to only look at it from a distance just incase my version of 'clean' differs from yours:lol::lol::wall::wall:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Are elite only selling Zaino on the day, or will they be stocking other stuff?


----------



## *MAGIC*

EastUpperGooner said:


> Are elite only selling Zaino on the day, or will they be stocking other stuff?


I will ask Alex and let you know mate :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

*MAGIC* said:


> I will ask Alex and let you know mate :thumb:


Cheers. :buffer:


----------



## EliteCarCare

EastUpperGooner said:


> Are elite only selling Zaino on the day, or will they be stocking other stuff?


We'll have other stuff too, but it won't be a massive selection due to space etc. If you need specific items let me know in advance and I can bring them for you as I already have a couple of pre-orders for the day.. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## EastUpperGooner

EliteCarCare said:


> We'll have other stuff too, but it won't be a massive selection due to space etc. If you need specific items let me know in advance and I can bring them for you as I already have a couple of pre-orders for the day.. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks for letting me know, is it still 5% off or is there something better on the day? 

*Sorry for being a chancer* :lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare

EastUpperGooner said:


> Thanks for letting me know, is it still 5% off or is there something better on the day?
> 
> *Sorry for being a chancer* :lol:


I'm sure we can do something better.. :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Cool, I'll put my list together now then. :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Alex,

If I put together an order can I email/call you later this week and have you bring it along to the meet for me? Can pay online or cash whatever is easiest. Save on postage etc. 

Cheers.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Gaz W said:


> Alex,
> 
> If I put together an order can I email/call you later this week and have you bring it along to the meet for me? Can pay online or cash whatever is easiest. Save on postage etc.
> 
> Cheers.


No worries Gaz. :thumb:


----------



## Judas

can someone bring some Z18 - I need some - please.


----------



## CliveP

Gents,

Sorry if I've missed it in the many posts,* but please can you confirm start time and address (SAT Nav post code reference would be ideal).*
I presume people won't all be there exactly at the beginning due to travel distances but I want to try to be (don't say 8am start please!!!!)....

Thanks,
Clive.


----------



## Auto Finesse

PLEASE READ THE ACTUAL POST, all the info is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## losi_8_boy

losi_8_boy said:


> ok.. so whats the deal with turning up then etc.. will you be given a code of something to come to stop anyone turning up or just give your username when you arrive?
> 
> cheers


any info from this please? :wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Dont really see what interest that would be to you as an attendee? 

Dont worry your self to much about it, we have it under control  mike and PJ are on the door :lol:


----------



## CliveP

james b said:


> PLEASE READ THE ACTUAL POST, all the info is in the first post of this thread.


James, thanks, apologies. I spend too much time in my profession being very detailed and was being lazy! See you next Saturday at your place!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Auto Finesse

CliveP said:


> James, thanks, apologies. I spend too much time in my profession being very detailed and was being lazy! See you next Saturday at your place!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Not a problem, your not the only one to ask, iv had around 20PM's all asking the same, just wears me a bit thin after the 10th one.

Any info anyone attending would need is all on the thread, iv done others and missed bits out (ie times and address) and then it takes up all my time PMing people, so i always make sure all the info is available.

Id urge anyone who is coming and not been before to maybe take the work mobile number (land line is pointless as its not the workshop no) incase you struggle finding it, or at least have a good look on Google maps so you know where your going, its easy to find, if you know where it is, if you dont you may well get lost.


----------



## DanSN117

Some one able to hook me up with some Z8 ?


----------



## -Kev-

DanSN117 said:


> Some one able to hook me up with some Z8 ?


Alex @ elitecarcare sells the zaino range and is going to the meet


----------



## Dunkwho

Anyone going to have an optimum stuff on the day? I'm considering some ONR, Optiseal, and Quick wax v2.

Also - my newly purchased PTG on the forum has turned up without any calibration foils, on the off chance that this doesn't get resolved will anyone else have one (other than James who'll be dancing a merry dance all day I'm sure) that I can use to cross reference against just to satisfy my curiosity?

Cheers all, see you Saturday (even managed a couple of hours to wash and wax the car today in preparation!!). Duncan


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right Guys little map for you so you can find your way:










Something to note for people comming from london or M25 is the New A10 may not (most likely will not) be on your sat navs, once you go past the ware/stevanage turnings you are on the new road (DONT TURN OFF) carry on till the big roundabout that breaks the road, here you go left, now you should be back on track.


----------



## grant_evans

cant beleave i missed this. im only up the road.


----------



## davewhitt

anyone going from notts or going down the a1


----------



## Auto Finesse

What do you need?


----------



## davewhitt

some one to talk to on the way down

just a offer of a lift


----------



## chunkytfg

I'm no help with Davewhitt but whats happening with the Portuguese gentleman you were seeking a lift for?


----------



## Auto Finesse

I dont know if people dont get back to me i cant help them, iv emailed asking what the score is but not heard anything.


----------



## davewhitt

no ,not a lift for me but does anyone want a lift

i'll be testing out the speed cameras on the a1 haha .got a new speed camera app on the iphone


----------



## chunkytfg

james b said:


> I dont know if people dont get back to me i cant help them, iv emailed asking what the score is but not heard anything.


Fair enough:thumb:

Well the offer of a lift to either an underground station or I could probably drop off at heathrow depending on traffic is still there:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Cool, appreciate it mate, at least if he dose need some help we can offer it, if worst come to the worst one of us would have droped him somewhere, but we do have a lot to do already so if someone is passing it helps us out a bit.


----------



## Dodo Factory

chunkytfg said:


> Fair enough:thumb:
> 
> Well the offer of a lift to either an underground station or I could probably drop off at heathrow depending on traffic is still there:thumb:


Sorry guys, my bad...

Rui, the Portugeezer, needs to get back to London central (or even just a nearby station that heads in a London direction) after the meet.

So if anyone is heading back to London with a spare seat that would be great. Otherwise James and I will get him to a London-bound station somehow.


----------



## chunkytfg

Dodo Factory said:


> Sorry guys, my bad...
> 
> Rui, the Portugeezer, needs to get back to London central (or even just a nearby station that heads in a London direction) after the meet.
> 
> So if anyone is heading back to London with a spare seat that would be great. Otherwise James and I will get him to a London-bound station somehow.


That should not be a problem. I'm going back to Harrow so thats 20 mins into central london on the tube:thumb:


----------



## davewhitt

Dodo Factory said:


> Sorry guys, my bad...
> 
> Rui, the Portugeezer, needs to get back to London central (or even just a nearby station that heads in a London direction) after the meet.
> 
> So if anyone is heading back to London with a spare seat that would be great. Otherwise James and I will get him to a London-bound station somehow.


if you can sort out my boot i'll take him anywhere he wants to go:buffer::buffer::wave:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ware Station heads to liverpool st direct, and hertford north to Kings Cross, those are both 5-10mins from the work shop.


----------



## chunkytfg

james b said:


> Ware Station heads to liverpool st direct, and hertford north to Kings Cross, those are both 5-10mins from the work shop.


If he's happy with that then thats fine and i'll still happily drop him off:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Cheers for offers of help guys; we will work something out as the day approaches.


----------



## Auto Finesse

*Ok Guys, here is the agenda for the day, just so you know what to expect and have an idea of whats going down:

Please note* the start is, *10am*, unless you are a trader or helping out on the day you dont need to be there at 8am, turn up just before 10, you wont miss anything and it makes life alot easier for the guys setting up :thumb:

AUTO FINESSE/DODO JUICE MEET SAT 27 FEB 2010

THE TRUTH ABOUT DETAILING

AGENDA

8.30am-10am Trader set up

10am Official start to the day

10.15-10.30am Welcome and Intros by Dom (Dodo Juice) and James B (Auto 
Finesse)

10.30am-11.15am The Truth About. Compounds

James B and Dom show how machine polishing compounds can give 'false' 
finishes that sometimes fool even the pros!

11.15am-12.00am The Truth About. Wool and Rotaries

James B and Dom discuss the 'dangers' of rotary polishers and wool pads and 
let newbies have a play.

12.00am-1.00pm The Truth About. G|Techniq

Rob from G|Techniq explains what makes his products different from other 
sealants and waxes, and a little about G|Techniq the company. Demos and Q&A 
included.

1.00pm-2.00pm Lunch - Dominos pizza, provided by Dodo Juice. slices are 
1 GBP each and money raised goes to charity

2.00pm-2.45pm The Truth About. Carnauba and Home Made Waxes

Dom from Dodo Juice melts some carnauba and makes some home made car wax - 
can it be as good as the manufactured stuff?

2.45pm-3.45pm The Truth About. Zaino

Johnny from Zaino Europe explains why Zaino has become one of the best 
regarded sealant car care systems in the world, what he does, and a bit more 
about the mysterious Sal and Tony. Demos and Q&A included.

3.45pm-4.00pm The Truth About. Car Shampoos

Dodo Dom talks about the myths, misconceptions and realities of Car Shampoos

4.00pm-4.45pm The Truth About. Detailing with Household Products

Ever wondered if you can use Johnson's Baby Bath for Car Shampoo? Compound 
with sun cream? Use boot polish as an LSP? Dom from Dodo Juice tries the 
latest sport - Extreme Detailing.

4.45pm-5.00pm Charity Raffle draw. Win prized donated by traders. Plus 
thanks and goodbyes!

5.30pm Official end to the day

5.30pm-6.30pm Trade stand break down


----------



## j33etr

chunkytfg said:


> Fair enough:thumb:
> 
> Well the offer of a lift to either an underground station or I could probably drop off at heathrow depending on traffic is still there:thumb:


you from harrow right whatt im you leaving to head to this place i live in kingsbury fancy me tail gating you


----------



## chunkytfg

j33etr said:


> you from harrow right whatt im you leaving to head to this place i live in kingsbury fancy me tail gating you


well google maps has it as a 1hr journey so was planning on leaving around 8.30ish. we could go up in convoy :thumb:

Take it to PM and we'll sort something out. Going offline now though as I'm ill atm and allready 24 hours into a 60 hour week


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Nice finish time, gives me 30 mins to get home for kick off. lol


----------



## ahdinko

Dodo Factory said:


> Cheers for offers of help guys; we will work something out as the day approaches.


I'm going back to Stevenage anyway and can take him to the station there? Will get him into London faster than Hertford N. as its 20 minutes from Stevenage into Kings Cross vs the 45 at Hertford N


----------



## Sian

ahdinko said:


> I'm going back to Stevenage anyway and can take him to the station there? Will get him into London faster than Hertford N. as its 20 minutes from Stevenage into Kings Cross vs the 45 at Hertford N


Can i just remind every one this meet was not an open invite the list was closed about a month ago, we have made arrangements to accommodate all the attendees on the list

sorry for inconvenience caused but all the spaces have been taken 

Keep your eyes open for the next meet!


----------



## Gobbie1982

Gutted that I couldn't get in on the final list but hey ... I hope that everyone learns loads. Have a great day lucky people! I hope I can get in on the next one! 

Jay


....See you there!!


----------



## CliveP

james b said:


> *Ok Guys, here is the agenda for the day, just so you know what to expect and have an idea of whats going down:
> 
> Please note* the start is, *10am*,
> AUTO FINESSE/DODO JUICE MEET SAT 27 FEB 2010
> ......
> THE TRUTH ABOUT DETAILING
> AGENDA
> .................


James,
Many thanks to you and all involved for arranging that agenda, it looks like a great day lined up. I'll be leaving early, should give me enough time, hope there's nothing unexpected on the road.....
Thanks for organising all this, can't wait....look forward to meeting you.
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## sunilbass

any boyz n girls going from leicester?


----------



## davewhitt

nottingham not to far from you


----------



## TomW

davewhitt said:


> nottingham not to far from you


I'm heading down from just outside Grantham - so not a world away from you


----------



## Lloyd71

Sorry guys, I'm going to have to pull out of this. I don't have the money to get down there, and I'm going out the night before to celebrate a friend's birthday so don't want to risk still being over the limit the next morning either! I'm also keeping my weekends free for myself after losing a few of them to the 'snake with ****' recently :/

I hope you all have a good day though.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ok guys 2 days to go and this is gearing up to be a very good day, all our traders and manufactures have all confirmed, most of our attendees have confirmed too 

There are two spaces now available if anyone can make it at short notice (please note preference will be for people who have already shown interests) then let us know.


----------



## Gobbie1982

I got an Email from last night from James .. I'M IN!! :buffer: W000T! :thumb:

Anone heading over from Hemel/Watford area?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Yep in all we had 4 drop outs only two spots left guys.


----------



## Cullers

Anyone fancy giving me a lift from Hailsham/Eastbourne area??
Samuri? Are you going? 
My car is being a little dodgy at the moment!


----------



## gtechrob

if anyone has specific questions on the Gtechniq range - please pm me and I will cover this in my presentation. :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6

James if another spot is available, can my colleague take it?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Yep, lads no PMs you need to show interest on the thread


----------



## grant_evans

does that mean one spot left? would love to attend if there is. only 5 mins down the road from you so i can do VERY short notice if any places open up.


----------



## Sian

grant_evans said:


> does that mean one spot left? would love to attend if there is. only 5 mins down the road from you so i can do VERY short notice if any places open up.


yeh thats fine see you there ! :thumb:


----------



## grant_evans

bakersgal said:


> yeh thats fine see you there ! :thumb:


:thumb: superb! time to raid the bank lol. if you need any help with preperations let me know, will happily pop down and lend a hand.


----------



## Sian

grant_evans said:


> :thumb: superb! time to raid the bank lol. if you need any help with preperations let me know, will happily pop down and lend a hand.


thanks for the offer but i think we are nearly done already it will just be traders setting up on he day ....

*just a note for every one can attendees aim to arrive no earlier than 930 as it gets in the way of traders setting up 
*
Thanks !!:thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

Gobbie1982 said:


> I got an Email from last night from James .. I'M IN!! :buffer: W000T! :thumb:
> 
> Anone heading over from Hemel/Watford area?


Bricket Wood here.


----------



## Guest

As per PM I would like to attend Saturday. Am willing to drive down in hope that someone has not turned up.


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Thats the last one gone then.

See you all Sat morning


----------



## mouthyman

James are you planning any more meets in the near future?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nope we only really do one "open" meet type event a year, we are planing some training events this year but those wont be free events.


----------



## Judas

not long to go now James, are you excited?


----------



## Auto Finesse

No Not really  

Still got to wash my van and i cant be a$$ed :tumbleweed::lol::lol:


----------



## Sian

james b said:


> No Not really
> 
> Still got to wash my van and i cant be a$ :tumbleweed::lol::lol:


and youve still got to stick my trim back on dont forget !


----------



## Ben_W

sunilbass said:


> any boyz n girls going from leicester?


Yep, me! Im guessing from the map (and ive not checked the satnav yet) that it'll be A14 then A10. Im in Lutterworth, jcn 20 M1 so if you wanna meet and get there convoy style, pm me.

James, thank you very very much for organising this. Been looking forward to it all day and have been telling anyone who will listen!!!!!

Wallets gonna get a hammering but ive just been paid so its all good! Just need to keep it hidden from the wife........


----------



## Judas

is it co-incidence that it coincides with everyones paydays....lol

I dont think we care mind you, I dont think any of us on here needs an excuse....lol


----------



## Detail My Ride

james b said:


> No Not really
> 
> Still got to wash my van and i cant be a$ :tumbleweed::lol::lol:


Save it for the 'What a dog can do to your paintwork' demo, I still think the damage won't be as bad if its an actual car, rather than a scrap panel.


----------



## jus

anyone want to share a lift? traveling down from stafford... give me a buzz, no internet access tommorrow!!
07973 746192


----------



## jus

James do you have a mobile number in case i get lost  31/2 drive, couldnt see one in the thread.....

jus


----------



## Puntoboy

My car is filthy... no time to clean it for tomorrow. Oh well lol.


----------



## Sian

jus said:


> James do you have a mobile number in case i get lost  31/2 drive, couldnt see one in the thread.....
> 
> jus


the mobile is 07920033444

and if you cant get through to him mines 07540800234

dont worry if you get lost its easy to find and i will probs drive out in the van so people can see me thats what i did last year lol ! :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

Ben_W said:


> Yep, me! Im guessing from the map (and ive not checked the satnav yet) that it'll be A14 then A10. Im in Lutterworth, jcn 20 M1 so if you wanna meet and get there convoy style, pm me.
> 
> James, thank you very very much for organising this. Been looking forward to it all day and have been telling anyone who will listen!!!!!
> 
> Wallets gonna get a hammering but ive just been paid so its all good! Just need to keep it hidden from the wife........


I'll be setting off from there too, staying at my brothers tonight at lutterworth to make it an hours less drive in the morning. what time you planning on setting off?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Those are the numbers to use, but please do have a look at this little map, it will help you on the bit that always catches people out:










Something to note for people comming from london or M25 is the New A10 may not (most likely will not) be on your sat navs, once you go past the ware/stevanage turnings you are on the new road (DONT TURN OFF) carry on till the big roundabout that breaks the road, here you go left, now you should be back on track, down to the 30MPH speed limit sign then immediately left, past houses on the left, over the bridge (over the A10 you just came on) wiggle up the lane to the right turn with a big tree on the corner, and your there, drive up the big private drive and we will put cones out so you dont end up in the shed with the tractors and combine harvesters


----------



## Dunkwho

james b said:


> ... we will put cones out so you dont end up in the shed with the tractors and combine harvesters


Guilty last time I came to see you ! 

The big question for me ... any toilets this time !? :tumbleweed:
That's a lot of people for the ad-hoc solution we used before ... and it'll get a bit messy with this many people :wall: (<- use your imagination).

See you tomorrow.

Duncan.


----------



## Auto Finesse

yes there are always toilets at the meets


----------



## DanSN117

Is it bad that i gave my car a wash especially.....


----------



## grant_evans

DanSN117 said:


> Is it bad that i gave my car a wash especially.....


is it bad that i havn't? :tumbleweed:


----------



## ash7jar

love to come but you are just too far away for me

3 hours in the car hummmmm


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I got my interior cleaned by some albanians, I can't be arsed to do the outside so it's staying dirty. lol


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ahhhh boys your letting the side down, well at least it will make my van stand out all the better, it had a wash  first one in a couple of weeks,


----------



## Dunkwho

tut ... should have left the office early at 4.30, no way I'm going to be able to get home, wash, and dry before it gets dark  Still, might manage to squeeze a tidy up in before I leave home :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I didnt get a chance to clean my car, and i've had to commute to work in it, so its bloody filthy. It'd make a great demonstrator!!! 

I'll try and get up early to give it a clean mate. Outside only though.


----------



## Auto Finesse

dean j said:


> It'd make a great demonstrator


In that case il let you use it to demonstrate how you wash your car, hows that sound mate :thumb::lol:


----------



## Cullers

:lol::lol::lol::lol::detailer::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ads2k

Mine's clean


----------



## grant_evans

im pretty sure i saw a big hand car wash place on my way last time maybe ill stop and get it done on the way


----------



## Auto Finesse

ads2k said:


> Mine's clean


yours aint never dirty :tumbleweed:


----------



## big_amir

Is there any where i can hide my car out of view? it hasnt been washed since november


----------



## davewhitt

big_amir said:


> Is there any where i can hide my car out of view? it hasnt been washed since november


why are you going?


----------



## dean j

Yeah mate, i'll do that. It'd be how not to do it though. You can put me right man! To be honest, i think its the dirtiest its ever been. It dont make the best daily driver i must say, although i'm never late for work:lol:


----------



## ads2k

james b said:


> yours aint never dirty :tumbleweed:


Oh it was 'ish, honest.....


----------



## -Kev-

ads2k said:


> Oh it was 'ish, honest.....


mine still is


----------



## uberwax

hiya guys have had some really bad news today so im really sorry but i wont be able to make this

sorry again

andrew


----------



## Judas

my cars not clean but its soo tasty - it doesnt matter.......lol

how much money do we bring.......hahaha.


----------



## DaveDesign

Wife claimed the car so going to rough it in the van, no time to clean it but made the time to put two tyres on to keep me legal. And a cd player to keep me sane for the drive!


----------



## Envy Car Care

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow, and James hope all the prep's gone well
I have that wax packed for you too. Seemed to work v v nicely!


----------



## Auto Finesse

Ah sweet tim, yer prep has gone well, i was going to take a picture, but seeing as you have all waited this long to see my transformation you will all have to wait a little more, im really gutted the toilets are still not in, just had a massive hold up due to power cables under the ground, but we rented a porta loo (aint i good to you guys ay)


----------



## Envy Car Care

^Ah cheers James, and there I was making sure to have no curry tonight to avoid garlic breath and the 10am freight train coming through LOL


----------



## WHIZZER

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow, and James hope all the prep's gone well
> I have that wax packed for you too. Seemed to work v v nicely!


hoping to be there - dont forget my espuma sample :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

^what do you want Bill?
APC, foam, tyre dressing, Dash dressing, wheel cleaner? AND dont say yes they'd all be nice


----------



## davewhitt

6.41am soon be time to leave .see you later:wave:


----------



## grant_evans

davewhitt said:


> 6.41am soon be time to leave .see you later:wave:


naaa, almost 3 hours till i need to leave


----------



## davewhitt

grant_evans said:


> naaa, almost 3 hours till i need to leave


:driver: put the coffee pot on when you get there


----------



## Auto Finesse

Just checking in for any last min drop outs.

The demo areas are all set up, machines ready to rumble, got some lovely panels from the scrppy with some even better swirls in them and the traders are all on route.

Once again boys and girls, if you get lost follow the nearest insanely clean car or call us.

See you all soon

James B


----------



## Envy Car Care

See you soon mate, just about to leave


----------



## Dunkwho

Now ... do I get out in the rain and wash the car ... or is that just too OCD :lol:

See you all later.


----------



## Judas

38mins and I'm out of here - see you there.


----------



## Leodhasach

Wish I was there, have a good one guys.


----------



## gtechrob

just back - massive :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb: to james for hosting the event and to dom for mc'ing.

I had to bail early as my mrs is away for the w'end for a mate's hen do and I had to get back to relieve the baby sitter.

I hope that I was able to give some insight into Gtechniq - have to say it was a struggle as our 20month old boy has now decided that 5.30 am is the official time for waking up and screams his loaf off non stop until 730 when I get up :wall:

great to catch up with people and to meet new folk. great day - and first for me - pizza with a mustard topping.... :doublesho


----------



## -Kev-

great day, thanks for organising it all James and co :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

Thanks for hosting, good to put faces the usernames finally...and who won the raffle


----------



## pushtiulk

Some pics?


----------



## grant_evans

pushtiulk said:


> Some pics?


lots of people were taking photos so im sure they will be posted up shortly.

thanks to everyone who was involved in today, was a great way to spend a saturday. and i won a machine polisher  nice little bonus, thanks VERY much to elite for donating it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

What a day, thanks for putting the event on James and co.

Bargain of the day? autosmart grit gaurd £2. lol


----------



## -Kev-

EastUpperGooner said:


> What a day, thanks for putting the event on James and co.
> 
> Bargain of the day? autosmart grit gaurd £2. lol


must of missed you - had my little name badge on, did you? 
talking of tardis - I got 5 litres of tardis for £12


----------



## Matt.

-Kev- said:


> must of missed you - had my little name badge on, did you?
> talking of tardis - I got 5 litres of tardis for £12


Wish i was able to come .

Kev, i payed that for Tardis and G101 good stuff :thumb:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

-Kev- said:


> must of missed you - had my little name badge on, did you?
> talking of tardis - I got 5 litres of tardis for £12


I was in the yellow punto, there were no badges left when I got there.

I got 5 litres of G101 and smart wheels for £12 aswell.


----------



## alan_mcc

gtechrob said:


> I had to bail early as my mrs is away for the w'end for a mate's hen do and I had to get back to relieve the baby sitter.


:doublesho :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

mattastra said:


> Wish i was able to come .
> 
> Kev, i payed that for Tardis and G101 good stuff :thumb:


both or each?? got a load of other stuff too


----------



## Gids64

Thanks to James and all involved.:thumb::thumb:

Great to see the pro's in action! Learn't a lot and managed to buy the products that I need. Sorry to leave before the pizza, but took advantage of peeps moving their motors. Thanks again to all and look forward to the next time, in the meantime I'll be polishing like mad:buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## grant_evans

-Kev- said:


> both or each?? got a load of other stuff too


my wallet took a right pounding  not as much as if i'd ordered online though  gonna have a clear out of some old stuff next week, running out of room now.


----------



## Matt.

-Kev- said:


> both or each?? got a load of other stuff too


It was £12 each, i love the stuff . I got some big mf's and glass cloths, some sprayers aswell. What did you get?


----------



## Ben_W

Big huge massive thanks to James, Dom, PJ, Rob, Serious Performance, Elite and anyone else who ive missed. Its very very rare you hear of any manufactures and pros going to the lengths that these guys do for the fans and i for one, really really appreciate it!

Many thanks guys, learnt quite a bit today and looking forward to practising. Was nice to talk some of the names off here and put a face to them. Clive, Gaz, Sunil, James and a few more.

Top day guys!


----------



## Guest

Ben_W said:


> Big huge massive thanks to James, Dom, PJ, Rob, Serious Performance, Elite and anyone else who ive missed. Its very very rare you hear of any manufactures and pros going to the lengths that these guys do for the fans and i for one, really really appreciate it!
> 
> Many thanks guys, learnt quite a bit today and looking forward to practising. Was nice to talk some of the names off here and put a face to them. Clive, Gaz, Sunil, James and a few more.
> 
> Top day guys!


Agreed, thank you to everyone in making the day a success.


----------



## grant_evans

i got:
*autosmart*
silver screen
actimoose plus
glass cloth
pump for 5 litre bottle
4 bottles with dilution ratios and spray heads
2 small spray bottles
reglaze
interior brush
swissvax style brush
2x berry blast air freshner
1x cool air freshener
dash dandy

*dodo*
500ml sour power

*serious performance*
serious performance dilute to suit dressing
serious performance show detailer
serious performance shampoo
small rotary backing plate

*elite*
zaino z2
zaino z6
3 eurow towels
3 foam apps
one microfibre app

should keep me happy for a few weeks


----------



## WHIZZER

Huge thanks to James for organising a great meet and the sponsors -it was a good meet and nice to catch up with a few people - look forward to the next one


----------



## *MAGIC*

Good day guys and nice to meet a few new faces.

Great pizza.

Can you put up a list of the raffle results?

Robbie


----------



## Puntoboy

EastUpperGooner said:


> I was in the yellow punto, there were no badges left when I got there.
> 
> I got 5 litres of G101 and smart wheels for £12 aswell.


Ahh I thought it was you! Wasn't sure, as like me, you didn't have a name badge. I felt a bit of a tool introducing myself as Puntoboy to everyone :lol:

Can I just say what a great day, this is the kinda thing I was looking for. Interesting stuff being talked about and it was good to get hands on. Thank you very much to James, Dom, PJ, and all the traders. Thanks for the pizza too!

I didn't spend too much. I just bought a Dodo Juice bag, some EliteCarCare fine clay and some ONR  Always wanted to see what that stuff is like.

Great to meet the few people I spoke to. Can believe I didn't say hi to Kev! BOOO! :lol:


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ missed a few people, sorry  did'nt meet Russzs either, although i saw his R26


----------



## WHIZZER

*MAGIC* said:


> Good day guys and nice to meet a few new faces.
> 
> Great pizza.
> 
> Can you put up a list of the raffle results?
> 
> Robbie


and what did you make for the charity :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

WHIZZER said:


> and what did you make for the charity :thumb:


10 slices = £10 :thumb:

6 raffle tickets = £6 :thumb:

I wouldnt normally eat that much but it was for charity. LOL


----------



## Auto Finesse

Just got back, had a tidy up after you messy bunch wrecked my nice tidy work shop LOL

All the raffle prize winners where present at the draw and we do have a picture of each of them collecting there new stash.

Went quite well i think, got to say a big thanks to Sian (bakersgal) she was a great help today considering i told her she would not have to do much. Dom also for his Mc'ing skills with his PA system, Pj for basically just being his normal entertaining self, and of course all the traders who came down and contributed to the day. 

We have some other stuff in the pipeline this year with some small class training days that will be alot more indepth, even with a group detail start to finish on a car (possibly a shed that nobody cares to much about) so if the polishing and hands on stuff left you wanting a bit more, these should be right up your street.

We will also do our summer open day with a show n shine when the rain wind and snow has finally gone.


----------



## Leemack

Glad to hear it was a good day :thumb:

I'll have to pop down and see your workshop James, Kettle is a must though lol


----------



## DanSN117

A big big thank you to:

James - For putting the whole thing on

Dom- For being very informative and giving some good information and techniques

Gaz - For his machine training.

Sian - For running us down the cash point!

PJ- Being PJ

Rob- GTechniq demo


----------



## -Kev-

james b said:


> Just got back, had a tidy up after you messy bunch wrecked my nice tidy work shop LOL
> 
> All the raffle prize winners where present at the draw and we do have a picture of each of them collecting there new stash.
> 
> Went quite well i think, got to say a big thanks to Sian (bakersgal) she was a great help today considering i told her she would not have to do much. *Dom also for his Mc'ing skills with his PA system*, Pj for basically just being his normal entertaining self, and of course all the traders who came down and contributed to the day.
> 
> We have some other stuff in the pipeline this year with some small class training days that will be alot more indepth, even with a group detail start to finish on a car (possibly a shed that nobody cares to much about) so if the polishing and hands on stuff left you wanting a bit more, these should be right up your street.
> 
> We will also do our summer open day with a show n shine when the rain wind and snow has finally gone.


when it worked :lol:


----------



## robo22sri

Thanks James for a good day and everyone else :thumb:
my mate won the first raffle prize the lucky sod! he isnt even a member on here..... yet :lol:

i bought a few bits my mrs was not happy lol


----------



## georgeandpeppa

thanks to everyone who helped in setting the day up had a great time hope to do again soon:thumb:


----------



## Judas

two pics taken by my son.


----------



## grant_evans

james b said:


> Just got back, had a tidy up after you messy bunch wrecked my nice tidy work shop LOL
> 
> All the raffle prize winners where present at the draw and we do have a picture of each of them collecting there new stash.
> 
> Went quite well i think, got to say a big thanks to Sian (bakersgal) she was a great help today considering i told her she would not have to do much. Dom also for his Mc'ing skills with his PA system, Pj for basically just being his normal entertaining self, and of course all the traders who came down and contributed to the day.
> 
> We have some other stuff in the pipeline this year with some small class training days that will be alot more indepth, even with a group detail start to finish on a car (possibly a shed that nobody cares to much about) so if the polishing and hands on stuff left you wanting a bit more, these should be right up your street.
> 
> We will also do our summer open day with a show n shine when the rain wind and snow has finally gone.


thanks again for such a great day james :thumb: 100% interested in a more indepth training day.


----------



## DanSN117

Also James, thanks for letting us use your PDG, really appreciated it.


----------



## Cullers

Yepp loved it too James. Really was chuffed with the meet today and your hospitality at arranging it. Definitely interested in more! Learn't tons and enjoyed it at least as much although would prefer to win the raffle next time if thats possible


----------



## Sian

heya guys glad every one had a good time dont know about you but I cant wait to get to sleep !! lol

we managed to raise £350 for charity which will go to St Elizabeths, The Centre specialises in the fields of epilepsy, associated neurological disorders and other complex medical conditions. The Centre also provides for children within the autistic spectrum. The web address is www.stelizabeths.org.uk incase any one was a interested.

Its a great place I work there  lol

also all the raffle winners were there at the time so have their prizes thanks to every one that entered and if you didnt win any thing better luck next time!

thanks to every one who came and helped and to all the obvious people. Ill get james to pop pictures up tomoz look forward to the next one i think we will try and do it in the summer ........


----------



## *MAGIC*

Cullers said:


> Yepp loved it too James. Really was chuffed with the meet today and your hospitality at arranging it. Definitely interested in more! Learn't tons and enjoyed it at least as much although would prefer to win the raffle next time if thats possible


I didnt realise you were there dude :wall:


----------



## *MAGIC*

bakersgal said:


> heya guys glad every one had a good time dont know about you but I cant wait to get to sleep !! lol
> 
> we managed to raise £350 for charity which will go to St Elizabeths, The Centre specialises in the fields of epilepsy, associated neurological disorders and other complex medical conditions. The Centre also provides for children within the autistic spectrum. The web address is www.stelizabeths.org.uk incase any one was a interested.
> 
> Its a great place I work there  lol
> 
> also all the raffle winners were there at the time so have their prizes thanks to every one that entered and if you didnt win any thing better luck next time!
> 
> thanks to every one who came and helped and to all the obvious people. Ill get james to pop pictures up tomoz look forward to the next one i think we will try and do it in the summer ........


Great news Sian

And you also did a great job :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg

Hey just a message to say thanks for a great day. Was nice to finally put some faces to names and watch some of the pro's do their thing.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Finally home, man that was a long day.

Was a great meet, good to meet some new faces as well as catch up with people. Look forward to the pics, all of the ones I took are on Dodo's camera. 

Thanks to James, Dom, Sian etc and all those involved in organising. 

:thumb:


----------



## dean j

Great day. Thanks for organising it James.

Didnt stay till the end coz i had a pounder of a headache, but what i see was really useful.

Nice one mate.

Nice to meet the few of you i met too.


----------



## Pezza4u

Big thanks to James for inviting me to this, I really enjoyed myself mate and was nice chatting to a few people as well :thumb:



EastUpperGooner said:


> What a day, thanks for putting the event on James and co.
> 
> Bargain of the day? autosmart grit gaurd £2. lol


I got one as well, couldn't believe it for that price! I just need a big enough bucket now to put it in :lol:



bakersgal said:


> we managed to raise £350 for charity which will go to St Elizabeths, The Centre specialises in the fields of epilepsy, associated neurological disorders and other complex medical conditions. The Centre also provides for children within the autistic spectrum. The web address is www.stelizabeths.org.uk incase any one was a interested.


Nice one...My step son suffers from absences and learning difficulties so it's nice to see this sort of charity being supported


----------



## Envy Car Care

Many thanks to all involved. Had a great time, nice to meet new people, faces to names and of course..talking to total strangers as well
Wallet a lot emptier I have to say.
Sian and James, great effort thankyou.

Tim


----------



## -Kev-

Envy Valeting said:


> Many thanks to all involved. Had a great time, nice to meet new people, faces to names and of course..talking to total strangers as well
> *Wallet a lot emptier I have to say.*
> Sian and James, great effort thankyou.
> 
> Tim


thought i spotted you raiding the autosmart truck Tim


----------



## WHIZZER

james b said:


> Just got back, had a tidy up after you messy bunch wrecked my nice tidy work shop LOL
> 
> All the raffle prize winners where present at the draw and we do have a picture of each of them collecting there new stash.
> 
> Went quite well i think, got to say a big thanks to Sian (bakersgal) she was a great help today considering i told her she would not have to do much. Dom also for his Mc'ing skills with his PA system, Pj for basically just being his normal entertaining self, and of course all the traders who came down and contributed to the day.
> 
> We have some other stuff in the pipeline this year with some small class training days that will be alot more indepth, even with a group detail start to finish on a car (possibly a shed that nobody cares to much about) so if the polishing and hands on stuff left you wanting a bit more, these should be right up your street.
> 
> We will also do our summer open day with a show n shine when the rain wind and snow has finally gone.


Im looking forward to the LED headlight tutition :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

i bet the autosmart rep want home happy with you lot :lol:


----------



## EastUpperGooner

He was a funny guy, told me to tell everyone there was only 3 tardis left when there was 9. :lol:

He is local to me aswell so I will meet up with him when he is near.


----------



## Envy Car Care

-Kev- said:


> thought i spotted you raiding the autosmart truck Tim


Sure did, 3 boxes full Kev. Some for the van and some for the house!
Good to meet you at last


----------



## grant_evans

EastUpperGooner said:


> He was a funny guy, told me to tell everyone there was only 3 tardis left when there was 9. :lol:
> 
> He is local to me aswell so I will meet up with him when he is near.


yeh, top bloke he is. got his number so will be paying him a visit soon im sure.


----------



## GlenStaff26

Just want to echo everyone else's comments really. Great day, very well run and organised, and very expensive 

Looking forward to trying the new Dodo kiwi wax, reckon it will be a contender for product of the year 2010


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Envy Valeting said:


> Sure did, 3 boxes full Kev. Some for the van and some for the house!
> Good to meet you at last


Nice meeting you briefly at the end Tim. :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care

EastUpperGooner said:


> Nice meeting you briefly at the end Tim. :thumb:


and good to meet you too Jon albeit briefly:thumb:


----------



## Judas

here you go - a quick effort:


----------



## Sian

Pezza4u said:


> Nice one...My step son suffers from absences and learning difficulties so it's nice to see this sort of charity being supported


my friends doing a sponsored run so im going to sponsor her with it as she has to reach a target to do it .... Yeh i agree its a great cause the people i work with are brilliant ! and so is the center :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

Envy Valeting said:


> Sure did, 3 boxes full Kev. Some for the van and some for the house!
> Good to meet you at last


likewise Tim :thumb:


----------



## Serious Performance

Really nice to see everyone today... Usual suspects and new faces alike .

Many thanks to James, Sian and everyone else who put in so much work to make it happen and be a fab day for everyone. 

Look forward to the next one as always :thumb:

Alex.

And just a quick thanks to Dean J for the headache tablets(I hope thats what they were anyway ) ... Lifesaver!


----------



## CliveP

What a great day, I'd like to say a massive thank you to James for opening his place up, Sian for looking after everything including drinks and sorting pizza....and of course to the presenters and especially Dom for his entertaining commentary on everything....

Also great to meet Kev and Ben_W and everyone else, was great to talk 'detailing'....!

Here's a few snaps from the day, apologies for the blurring shots but it gives you an idea of how good it all was....

'The truth about Compounds' 'seminar' where Dom explained that 'corrected' doesn't necessaraily mean 'corrected' given all polishes are likely to either have fillers or if they don't the 'carriers' the polishes are in will act like fillers unless you complete an exceptionally long work time:


























Some people having a their first ever go on a rotary after the first 'seminar' (and it wasn't even a training day!):









Next up Rob from GTechniq, explaining all about their products:









'Shampoos' was next up - Dom continued his one man crusade on the exciting sleepness nights one can have thinking about the chemistry behind these things (joke folks, but Dom DOES love his shampoos!)...

Here Dom did a blind A, B, C, D test of four shampoos, where we watched the 'fluidity ; globbiness' of each as the 50ml sample was poured in each bucket, followed by the able Rob going to fill each bucket to the same line....then we studied the foam versus the slickness, along with the major lesson that foam doesn't equal cleaning abilities and a hair shampoo doesn't need to clean in the same way a car one does. Dom even said he tried Dodo shampoo on his hair when explaining some differences between a shampoo for human hair and one for a car!!!!....
Sample A being shaken, Dom style....








Ready to pour it in:








Sample B being observed for 'globbiness ; stickiness' by a member of the audience (Dan was it????)...









Now it's 'cooking time' as Dom explained his equally amazing fascination and demonstrated that 100% carnuba (I cant spell as I type this!), is in fact solid as rock and unusable. Dom also explained that % wax content is not a regulated measure and should be not be relied upon. He made us laugh when he said his girlfriend got annoyed when he started out as his kitchen resembled a crack plant!!!!::lol:
Dom also asked me to guess the price of 1 kilo of pure Carnuba....I was a factor of 10 out at a guess of £200.....

















Finally it's time for the raffle and some superb prizes from the generous sponsors:
















And the very happy winner of a rotary after he'd just won it (sorry can't recall the name of the winner):








I left after the raffle as had to get back to the midlands, but I know Dom was about to play with household products, in 'Extreme Detailing'....

Plus I picked up a few bargains from the retailers.....

Many many thanks again for the day, it was great.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev-

thanks for the pics Clive, was good to finally meet you today :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Thanks to all who came, and especially James and Sian from Auto Finesse and the traders who donated prizes to the charity raffle. Amazingly, despite a packed agenda, it all went without a hitch... money raised for charity, almost 70 people attending (from a quick lunchtime headcount) and we had attendance from both German and Portugese enthusiasts


----------



## DanSN117

That was indeed me with the shampoo Clive


----------



## phil67

It was a great day out, thanks to everyone that made it possible. The pizzas were spot on...


----------



## Pezza4u

bakersgal said:


> my friends doing a sponsored run so im going to sponsor her with it as she has to reach a target to do it .... Yeh i agree its a great cause the people i work with are brilliant ! and so is the center :thumb:


Best of luck to her and I hope you raise the amount needed


----------



## Pezza4u

Couple of photos I took of the cars


----------



## dean j

I thought theyre'd be loads of pictures!

Is there a seperate thread for em?


----------



## jus

gutted...... the car broke down on the m1 near bricket wood  luckily got relayed back home
talk about anti climax after the wait.......


----------



## ads2k

Thanks for the day everyone, enjoyed it as always. 

You always put on a great day James/Dom, with Sian always there getting money out of you for charity , but can we have the BBQ back for the next one please :lol:

Great day for everyone by the looks of things, nice to meet a few people and put names to faces namely Russ - nice to finally meet you chap and thanks for the California scent :thumb: so how much did you spend in the end then .... I'm not kinding everytime I shall you you had just bought something :lol:

Look forward to the next one.


----------



## Gobbie1982

I'd just like to say, for me, the day was amazing!

Whether it was a day out for people who do this as a job, as a hobbie, looking for a good discount on products or just there to learn, the day for me was a HUGE success!

I felt a little ill and was seriously thinking about making the trip or not... I'm so glad that I did as I learnt "The truth" about rotaries (and ended up buying one). being able to work on a panel and seeing/feeling the difference between that and a DA was excellent... I wasn't going to jump in and have a go but after talking to James B, he very kindly let me jump onto on of the polisher setups.... Someone who's job this is and helping a guy who's a complete nooB when it comes to a rotary was superb. I found that the day was very inviting as I thought I'd be the Billy No-mates in the corner (apologies to anyone named Billy) and the talks that Dom was doing where superb..... All of the stalls had people on there that actually cared about what they sell which is nice to hear and see... James B's setup is amazing, awesome business location and it looks like the unit was built for the job..... My only negative thing from the day was how much money I spent!

Everything ran perfectly, thankyou to everyone for making me feel welcome and a big thanks for James for setting this up. Quality day as well as winning the serious performance stuff in the raffle! RESULT!

Hopefully I'll be picked for the next one!

Jay


----------



## R6 Smithy

Well what can i say that hasnt already been said. Was a great day, very informative! Big thanks to james and dom, you guys done a great job. Also, thanks to the traders for attending. Nice to put a few names to faces, namely Russ and Gobbie. Not forgetting gaz who helped out teaching on the rotary.

Thanks again for organising the day and the food etc!


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

cheers to the organisers of the day, was excellent!


----------



## Guest

James,

Would like to ask two or three quick questions here if you dont mind as I was there on the day, keenly watching you polish. 

a) Between 'sets' you were using an IPA wipedown - was this straight IPA or 50/50 with deionised water? Is 50/50 best or can one use it neat?

b) secondly and a question I have been searching an answer to for a short while now...is if I am doing an IPA wipe down after sets and after final finish do I need to use a pre-wax cleanser before my LSP and if so why?

c) If I use a pre-wax cleanser do I it apply by hand, is it supposed to be a quick one pass job?


I appreciate your help,

David


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I'm regretting not getting more autosmart bottles. 

I should have bought a lot more than 3. doh


----------



## Dodo Factory

James will know answer to a) for sure, but generally, the stronger the solution the more effective the wipedown will be. Strength of solution and pressure of wipe will play their part. There IS a difference between lightly brushing over with a 30% IPA solution and doing two or more determined wipes of 100% IPA solution. Don't trust a single quick wipe - do wipe it twice with a strong solution to guard against a false result.

b) Final Finish will leave glaze oils behind so you can go straight to LSP. If you wipe down after Final Finish, it may be worth reintroducing glaze oils to add wetness to the finish. Use a non-abrasive glaze - we do Lime Prime Lite as a glaze pre-wax for this purpose. But not needed if you don't wipe down as the oils from the finishing compound will remain.

c) You can apply most pre-wax cleansers by machine or hand. It is coverage that generally accounts, assuming you have already done the polishing stage. If 'glazing' with a pre-wax, then it's quick one pass, if 'polishing' with a pre-wax it's however many passes are required to do the job. But if you have already done the polishing stage, use a non-abrasive pre-wax or glaze and aim for coverage, you don't need working time.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Sandford said:


> James,
> 
> Would like to ask two or three quick questions here if you dont mind as I was there on the day, keenly watching you polish.
> 
> a) Between 'sets' you were using an IPA wipedown - was this straight IPA or 50/50 with deionised water? Is 50/50 best or can one use it neat?
> 
> b) secondly and a question I have been searching an answer to for a short while now...is if I am doing an IPA wipe down after sets and after final finish do I need to use a pre-wax cleanser before my LSP and if so why?
> 
> c) If I use a pre-wax cleanser do I it apply by hand, is it supposed to be a quick one pass job?
> 
> I appreciate your help,
> 
> David


On the day that was neat IPA, but we normally use it as you say 50/50, it can be used neat if you like, but 50/50 with DI is more than adequate.

I do tend to use a Pre wax cleanser if im using a wax, for me it adds a little something to the finish and i find it helps with the durability of the wax, lots of people on here will question this and try to find a test done by someone that says other wise but from our experience its worth doing for the sake of 20 mins work, you dont need to really work it in like you would if you where cleansing the paint on a used car thats not had any polishing work as your only glazing.

I hope that helps


----------



## Roy

Thanks to James, Dodo, G Techniq Serious Performance & Elite, what a great meet :thumb:

Roy


----------



## TomW

Big thanks to everyone involved from me too. Very very generous of you guys to give up your time like that.

Looking forward to similar meets in the future.


----------



## EliteCarCare

Roy said:


> Thanks to James, Dodo, G Techniq Serious Performance & Elite, what a great meet :thumb:
> 
> Roy


Thanks Roy.

It was good to meet a number of new faces and catch up with some of the usual suspects. We had a great day and we're looking forward to the next one.

Big thanks to James B and Sian for being excellent hosts and to Dom and PJ for being educational and entertaining.

Good to see we made a few ££ for charity. :thumb:

Alex and Mrs Alex


----------



## VIPER

Glad to hear it went well and everyone enjoyed a good day out. Thanks to the hosts on behalf of DW :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Shame you weren't there Mark, was hoping to say hello to you! Had to make do with Bill 

Dom - sorry about spattering you with the polish during the woolly demo....


----------



## Dodo Factory

LOL, cullers, that was priceless.

When I said 'start the machine' I did think you would do it *on* the panel.  I think everyone within ten feet got covered in 3M yellow :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER

Cullers said:


> Shame you weren't there Mark, was hoping to say hello to you! Had to make do with Bill
> 
> Dom - sorry about spattering you with the polish during the woolly demo....


Oi oi Watch it LOL - nice chat and hopefully we can sort a few things out  - hope you enjoy that visit when you get to go !

:thumb:


----------



## Cullers

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, cullers, that was priceless.
> 
> When I said 'start the machine' I did think you would do it *on* the panel.  I think everyone within ten feet got covered in 3M yellow :lol:


lol... it wasn't as dumb as it seemed. I grabbed the handle with by the safety and it just started up! I felt a right turnip! Not used to other people getting splattered by me 

Btw, did PJ finish the Pizza? I shouldn't have had that hot spicy one.... (all seven pieces!) it played havoc during the night! lol


----------



## Cullers

WHIZZER said:


> Oi oi Watch it LOL - nice chat and hopefully we can sort a few things out  - hope you enjoy that visit when you get to go !
> 
> :thumb:


Well the lady in question was at the house all weekend and brought me a couple of goodies from McL


----------



## silencer1

Hi Folk´s,

thank´s to all of you. it was for me a wonderful day. I learned a lot from you guys.

It was a real pleasure and honor for me :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:

See you in the future


Frank

Detailingworld UK / Field office Germany :lol::lol::lol::lol::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Cullers

Tell you what would be great at the next meet; proper name tags. By the time I got there there weren't even any stick on labels left!


----------



## Guest

Dodo Factory said:


> James will know answer to a) for sure, but generally, the stronger the solution the more effective the wipedown will be. Strength of solution and pressure of wipe will play their part. There IS a difference between lightly brushing over with a 30% IPA solution and doing two or more determined wipes of 100% IPA solution. Don't trust a single quick wipe - do wipe it twice with a strong solution to guard against a false result.
> 
> b) Final Finish will leave glaze oils behind so you can go straight to LSP. If you wipe down after Final Finish, it may be worth reintroducing glaze oils to add wetness to the finish. Use a non-abrasive glaze - we do Lime Prime Lite as a glaze pre-wax for this purpose. But not needed if you don't wipe down as the oils from the finishing compound will remain.
> 
> c) You can apply most pre-wax cleansers by machine or hand. It is coverage that generally accounts, assuming you have already done the polishing stage. If 'glazing' with a pre-wax, then it's quick one pass, if 'polishing' with a pre-wax it's however many passes are required to do the job. But if you have already done the polishing stage, use a non-abrasive pre-wax or glaze and aim for coverage, you don't need working time.


Thank you Dom.

However, this does raise a further question for me, which I hope you dont mind me asking...

What exactly is the purpose of a pre-wax cleanser? What does it do? I have looked into this already but I cannot find the more technical answer which I think you may give. Thanking you for your time, David


----------



## Guest

james b said:


> On the day that was neat IPA, but we normally use it as you say 50/50, it can be used neat if you like, but 50/50 with DI is more than adequate.
> 
> I do tend to use a Pre wax cleanser if im using a wax, for me it adds a little something to the finish and i find it helps with the durability of the wax, lots of people on here will question this and try to find a test done by someone that says other wise but from our experience its worth doing for the sake of 20 mins work, you dont need to really work it in like you would if you where cleansing the paint on a used car thats not had any polishing work as your only glazing.
> 
> I hope that helps


Thanks James. I am just trying to get my head round this stuff as much as possible. I appreciate your time. Thanks,

David


----------



## Cullers

James: When I was asking about the 3S polish, you said it had to be worked totally differently to 3M type of polish. How? I know this thread isn't the place but if you can point me in the right direction?


----------



## EliteCarCare

Cullers said:


> Tell you what would be great at the next meet; proper name tags. By the time I got there there weren't even any stick on labels left!


A couple of guys asked me which one is Cullers and I told them to look for the Vodafone jacket.. 

Alex


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

ads2k said:


> Thanks for the day everyone, enjoyed it as always.
> 
> You always put on a great day James/Dom, with Sian always there getting money out of you for charity , but can we have the BBQ back for the next one please :lol:
> 
> Great day for everyone by the looks of things, nice to meet a few people and put names to faces namely Russ - nice to finally meet you chap and thanks for the California scent :thumb: so how much did you spend in the end then .... I'm not kinding everytime I shall you you had just bought something :lol:
> 
> Look forward to the next one.


Only £150ish, I nearly bought the whole Zaino range and all the Serious Performance stuff, but I just put a fair wedge into the Meg, so I need to be careful this month!

I was mega tired and man flu'd up, plus listening to Gaz for 4 hours took its toll 

Do you like the Cherry smell? It's not for everyone!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Cullers said:


> Shame you weren't there Mark, was hoping to say hello to you! Had to make do with Bill
> 
> Dom - sorry about spattering you with the polish during the woolly demo....


Gaz, this is the man who covered your bag in polish!! :buffer::devil::lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

EliteCarCare said:


> A couple of guys asked me which one is Cullers and I told them to look for the Vodafone jacket..
> 
> Alex


Alex, lovely to finally meet you and Alexandra, and despite you hustling me on the contents of my bag, I still love you :lol:

We'll have to make sure Gaz spends more next time, I'll work on my sales technique!


----------



## ads2k

RussZS said:


> Only £150ish,
> 
> Do you like the Cherry smell? It's not for everyone!


Still deciding , I may pass it on to the wife's car :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Right enough with the chitter chat wheres the pics at ? LOL


There was at least 10 cams on the go at all times, im sure we are due some more.


----------



## VIPER

james b said:


> Right enough with the chitter chat *wheres the pics at *? LOL
> 
> There was at least 10 cams on the go at all times, im sure we are due some more.


Been thinking that all day. I was expecting to log on this morning and there either be one huge pic thread or several smaller ones to look through.


----------



## Auto Finesse

i know, useless gits 

I was thinking il have a little browse on the forum when i get home, look at the pics from the meet........ nothing :tumbleweed: :lol::lol:


----------



## Dodo Factory

Sandford said:


> Thank you Dom.
> 
> However, this does raise a further question for me, which I hope you dont mind me asking...
> 
> What exactly is the purpose of a pre-wax cleanser? What does it do? I have looked into this already but I cannot find the more technical answer which I think you may give. Thanking you for your time, David


After machine polishing, it's a glaze... that's basically it. The paint is already cleansed and prepped enough by the compounding. It may even be glossy enough because of the oils in the compound. But if not, get a non-abrasive glaze out (Lime Prime Lite pre-wax cleanser in our range).

For those who don't machine polish, it does far more good as it may be the only prep a washed car gets before the wax. So it needs to shift stuff that should perhaps be clayed but isn't because that isn't in the cleaning regime, or it removes contaminants like limescale and grease that the washing process may have left behind. Any abrasives and glaze oils could also add gloss, and the abrasives may even correct defects. The glaze oils could fill defects, enhancing the finish. Pre-wax is very important if not machine polishing, but you could use a 'normal' polish as a pre-wax - don't let the terms alienate the wider purpose.

By ensuring the paint beneath an LSP is clean, good bonding can result. By ensuring it is polished and glazed, good gloss can be achieved (if not enhanced, then at least protected, by the LSP).


----------



## CliveP

james b said:


> Right enough with the chitter chat wheres the pics at ? LOL
> 
> There was at least 10 cams on the go at all times, im sure we are due some more.





Viper said:


> Been thinking that all day. I was expecting to log on this morning and there either be one huge pic thread or several smaller ones to look through.


Gents, take look at page 53, I posted pictures taken with my little phone camera!
Thanks!
Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Puntoboy

Well there's my beard :lol:


----------



## Judas

CliveP said:


> Gents, take look at page 53, I posted pictures taken with my little phone camera!
> Thanks!
> Regards,
> Clive.


and did you see my vids?


----------



## theDodo

and the raffle winners:














































more pics to come on our website and fanpage


----------



## rval

I didn’t won anything but This was a great a event, and hi appreciated a lot the opportunity to be there. 

I have to thank you to DOM , PJ and James for their availability , and also to Dan for the ride. :thumb:

Thanks 
Rui


----------



## DanSN117

No problem dude, im just glad you managed to put up with my taste in music, both my friend, my dad and my flashing oil light.


----------



## Dodo Factory

This is SOOOO a caption competition... :lol:


----------



## DanSN117

Dom "Included in the prize at the very last minute was a lifetime subscription to 'Over 80's weekly', kindly donated by PJ"
Sian "Crap, i wanted that"


----------



## Dunkwho

Puntoboy said:


> Well there's my beard :lol:


... and my nose 

Next time - DIY badges, I only spotted a few names that I recognised, didn't know that half of you were there!  You know I was out by a count of 1 for the WAX wax raffle draw ... and then out by a position of 1 in the room for the polisher when Grant won ... always the bridesmaid (ahem).

Loved the feeling after a few hours of remembering where the easily accessible fold up chairs are AT HOME. DOH - by the time I got back I was in all sorts of shapes, 10 hours kip did me right tho.

Thanks for a great day to everyone who contributed,
Duncan.


----------



## Cullers

Yeah was desperate to sit down most of the afternoon! My old back is delicate these days. Wish I'd have known about the walk-in Autosmart van though... when I saw people milling around in the back, I just reckoned there were some Scousers at the meet  - Just out of interest, how much are the autosmart grit guards normally??? I never even saw one! I wanted some litre bottles too.


----------



## Johnnyopolis

james b said:


> Right enough with the chitter chat wheres the pics at ? LOL
> 
> There was at least 10 cams on the go at all times, im sure we are due some more.


Heres a few for you 









Hope the protection holds out 


















Dirty???









Smile for the camera...









or not....


















mmmmmmmm pizza..... 









Nope I couldnt find the portaloo anywhere... Oh well this will have to do im bustin you know...!









I used to be Chewbacca's Double you know... Check my pose out 



























Green and Mean... Lovely Motor Marc :thumb:









I want a go in this one too..!



























"The Host"










Hope you enjoy them guys :thumb:

Thanks,

Johnny


----------



## Cullers

Hey I was there!! lol - Hate seeing pictures of the back of my head.... I always imagine I have more hair than that 

Love the grit guard alloys on the VW and that lovely green focus mmmm!


----------



## theDodo

Johnnyopolis said:


> I used to be Chewbacca's Double you know... Check my pose out


that is one sexy wookie 8)


----------



## -tom-

ok who's pissing up the shed name and shame :lol: looks like a great meet


----------



## Johnnyopolis

theDodo said:


> that is one sexy wookie 8)


lol great pose and the guy being served is probably wondering what the hell was going on....


----------



## ads2k

Great pictures Johnny :thumb: and thanks again for my little bundle ..


----------



## Johnnyopolis

ads2k said:


> Great pictures Johnny :thumb: and thanks again for my little bundle ..


Thanks mate, they came out well 

No worries about the little bundle, your feedback would be appreciated though...


----------



## -tom-

what little bundle did you get


----------



## ads2k

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks mate, they came out well
> 
> No worries about the little bundle, your feedback would be appreciated though...


When I get a chance, no probs :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm with tom lets get the public exposer named and shamed! :lol:


----------



## Leemack

Great pics.

Who took the wee wee up the wall?


----------



## Auto Finesse

Quality pics Johnny, my vans not dirty it's just not clean


----------



## ads2k

-tom- said:


> what little bundle did you get


Not telling


----------



## -tom-

ads2k said:


> Not telling


Thats not very nice  do tell other wise i will have to get cullers to splatter u again...........


----------



## ads2k

-tom- said:


> Thats not very nice  do tell other wise i will have to get cullers to splatter u again...........


He missed me mate :lol:.......

I got some.............

Still not telling


----------



## Cullers

LEAVE ME ALONE you buggers! I picked up the polisher by the trigger! *sulks*


----------



## Cullers

Besides, there are a lot of people who would love to be splattered by me


----------



## -tom-

ads2k said:


> He missed me mate :lol:.......
> 
> I got some.............
> 
> Still not telling


:doublesho:doublesho thats not very nice :lol: do i have to beg :lol:



Cullers said:


> LEAVE ME ALONE you buggers! I picked up the polisher by the trigger! *sulks*


u want be able to forget it for a while sum one should have had a video cam it be worth £250 quid


----------



## VIPER

Did everyone else with a camera accidentally delete their memory cards or what?  Where's all the pics everybody?


----------



## chunkytfg

Viper said:


> Did everyone else with a camera accidentally delete their memory cards or what?  Where's all the pics everybody?


Well I didnt take a camera so i have not got any pics however I did see one bloke literally take a pic of EVERYTHING:lol::thumb:


----------



## DanSN117

I know Gaz was wandering around aimlessly with a Camera.


----------



## VIPER

chunkytfg said:


> Well I didnt take a camera so i have not got any pics however *I did see one bloke literally take a pic of EVERYTHING*:lol::thumb:





DanSN117 said:


> I know Gaz was wandering around aimlessly with a Camera.


One and the same? :lol:


----------



## Gobbie1982

Dodo Factory said:


> This is SOOOO a caption competition... :lol:


Oh dear god!

A very good day... and I GOT asked to look surprised!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Gobbie, it is a gem of a pic... maybe our next press ad will use it. Would be a waste otherwise 

Pic wise for the pic hunters, pj has a load more, so I'm sure a few extras will materialise.

Interestingly, the portaloo (v expensive I hasten to add so I hope you all had a go, LOL) was just to the right of the unit on the concrete, so no excuse for rusting the shed even more - unless it was occupied, of course :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride

Yeah, all of my pictures were taken on the Dodo Juice camera so PJ has them.


----------



## Sian

theDodo said:


> that is one sexy wookie 8)


you are such a ledge


----------



## nicp2007

thanks for a great day guys it was an awsome meet :thumb:



Dodo Factory said:


> Interestingly, the portaloo (v expensive I hasten to add so I hope you all had a go, LOL) was just to the right of the unit on the concrete, so no excuse for rusting the shed even more - *unless it was occupied*, of course :lol:


well i was in there for a while as i was making the most of having a lock this time :lol:


----------

